# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2008



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 22:32)

Tópico de seguimento e discussão da Previsão do Tempo e Modelos.
Para análises mais detalhadas usar o tópico Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Dezembro 2008 cumprindo as regras constantes do primeiro post do tópico.

Comentários ou discussão referentes a mensagens do tópico de Análise devem ser feitas aqui e não no outro.


----------



## JoãoDias (1 Dez 2008 às 00:54)

Uma primeira análise rápida aos modelos dá-me a ideia que Dezembro vai começar chuvoso com precipitação até sexta-feira, à excepção da terça-feira, em que uma boa parte do país irá acordar abaixo de 0ºC. Neve apenas nas primeiras horas da frente, na 4ªfeira, e no pós frontal na 6ªfeira, e apenas em altitudes muito elevadas (1500m talvez).


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Dez 2008 às 01:59)

No tópico mesmo aqui ao lado, o  da "Helena", atolado ( na neve) de mensagens ,
damo-nos conta de como vai este cantinho quase sempre ameno do sudoeste europeu mas que agora, inusitadamente surpreende com tanta pujança do silêncio da neve recente. 
Quem segue estas páginas ,não ficou surpreendido e até ,acaso possível,organizou atempadamente excursões ao tãos apreciados meteoros.  Nestes 2 dias presenciei  nevões,granizadas monumentais ,relâmpagos mesmo em cima,(bloqueios de tráfego) e céus de várias cores.
Que grande fim de semana.
Mas como não há bem que perdure ,
depois de terça (2) ,já quase sem precipitações ,
o frio amainará, voltará  a chuva na quarta a norte, que derreterá toda a neve que ainda agora vai caindo a cotas relativamente baixas e tudo voltará a  normalidade.
Chuva , mais a norte e neve só na Estrela.
O outro fim de semana que vem, embora igualmente prolongado, não será tão Grande quanto este:
-Mas a  norte ,talvez a ressaca da neve de agora e da chuva vindoura , faça com que também ele seja estimulante para o recarregamento de baterias...


----------



## Lightning (1 Dez 2008 às 13:52)

O frio deve de voltar em força, em princípio, para a semana que vem.


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Dez 2008 às 03:27)

Depois deste fim de semana mais que prolongado  para alguns (muitos) membros desta Comunidade,  verdadeiramente histórico, 
depois deste frenesim em que pôs em evidência desde logo ,a afirmação do METEOPT como realidade incontornável na meteorologia em Português, 
depois desta enxurrada de acontecimentos/eventos na sua maioria relatados aqui, (no tópico da nossa mui querida e estimada Helena) na 1ª pessoa,
que dizer do que aí vem?
A ressaca é tamanha que quase nem nos apetece saber.
E  nem  a continuação da chuva mais a norte que a sul, depois da trégua de hoje ( 2), animará estas hostes que foram bafejadas com este excelente "bom tempo" deste fim de semana de sonho.
O frio , depois desta avassaladora invasão está em retirada.Deixa cá as precipitações.
Entretanto, o tempo anticiclónico  perfila-se  já no horizonte e acena-nos,ao mesmo tempo que vocifera :
-Passo aí no Domingo .Dir-vos-ei  depois se me instalo, ou se  permitirei mais veleidades...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2008 às 12:41)

Era bom que isto acontecesse


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 13:21)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Era bom que isto acontecesse



Porque dizes isso? Que alterações no tempo é que íamos ter se isso realmente acontecesse?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2008 às 14:43)

Não sou grande especialista no assunto mas penso que iamos ter chuva e alguma animação.


----------



## Lightning (2 Dez 2008 às 18:19)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Não sou grande especialista no assunto mas penso que iamos ter chuva e alguma animação.



Com sorte temos animação, sim. Mas os modelos quando actualizarem devem de retirar essa sorte toda...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Dez 2008 às 19:22)

Sim Realmente nesta run já mudaram um pouco essa situação, mas mesmo assim ainda metem alguma animação


----------



## Hazores (2 Dez 2008 às 22:55)

alguem têm uma previsão de quando o porta aviões do AA desloca-se para um lugar que não chateie ninguem é que já lá vai quase um mês que aqui nos açores estamos a levar com ventos de leste sem que ocorra nada de especial e por mais incrivel que pareça nem sequer chove nada de relevante.


desulpem mas enganei me no tópico os moderadores façamo favor de o remover para o tópico correcto


----------



## jonaslor (2 Dez 2008 às 23:01)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim Realmente nesta run já mudaram um pouco essa situação, mas mesmo assim ainda metem alguma animação




Boa noite.
E essa animação resultará em queda neve...
A D. Helena deixou saudades,


----------



## Stinger (3 Dez 2008 às 00:36)

jonaslor disse:


> Boa noite.
> E essa animação resultará em queda neve...
> A D. Helena deixou saudades,



Se deixou ... haverá alguma possibilidade de neste dezembro vir assim uma helena ??? Quero ver muita mais neve tudo pintado de branco adoro essas paisagens


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 11:15)

jonaslor disse:


> Boa noite.
> E essa animação resultará em queda neve...
> A D. Helena deixou saudades,



Pelo que estou a  ver e na minha opinião para já ainda não! Desta vez a entrada vem de leste naquilo que os modelos apontam para dia 10 em diante... Assim sendo será mais seca mas com espaço de manobra ainda para evoluir. mais uma vez o ECM deu o mote, mais uma vez o GFS atrelou o reboque, mais uma vez uma descida brusca das temperaturas previstas... simplesmente falta a precipitação! Até dia 10 ainda falta muito mas temos novo tema para ir acompanhando com alguma atenção...

Este "pré-inverno" está bastante interessante...
_
PS: Voltaram as temperaturas a 850hPa no output do ECM no meteociel! Até que enfim e que útil que é_


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2008 às 12:05)

vem ai mais frio e vento de NE a partir da prox 3ª... chuva pouca


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2008 às 12:55)

Nem mais, nova tendência bem clara a partir do dia 9 com o AA a ficar mais uma vez na vertical com a inclinação perfeita para nos e uma depressão no Mediterrâneo  que vai arrastar ar muito frio de novo para a PI  mas por enquanto ainda seco esse ar, mas como já foi dito ainda com uma boa margem de manobra


----------



## JoãoPT (3 Dez 2008 às 13:24)

Vamos lá ver, primeiro a entrada do ar frio, depois (apesar de ser a longo prazo) pode acontecer


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 14:39)

JoãoPT disse:


> Vamos lá ver, primeiro a entrada do ar frio, depois (apesar de ser a longo prazo) pode acontecer



Concordo a 100%. Se pensarem bem, o que o JoaoPT acabou de escrever (e se se concretizar realmente) foi exactamente o contrário do que se passou com a Helena, pois primeiro vieram os aguaceiros/chuva e as trovoadas, embora que poucas, e depois disso veio o frio em força.

Por isso, pode também acontecer o contrário, tal como o JoaoPT disse.


----------



## JoãoDias (3 Dez 2008 às 14:42)

Pela configuração actual seria uma típica entrada de NE completamente seca. Mas 2 episódios de frio intenso em tão pouco tempo (mesmo que este segundo seja seco) já seria fantástico


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 14:48)

João Dias disse:


> Pela configuração actual seria uma típica entrada de NE completamente seca. Mas 2 episódios de frio intenso em tão pouco tempo (mesmo que este segundo seja seco) já seria fantástico



Tendo em conta os dias de hoje, já tudo é possível.

Situação interessante para seguir nos próximos dias.


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 16:36)

Lightning disse:


> Tendo em conta os dias de hoje, já tudo é possível.
> 
> Situação interessante para seguir nos próximos dias.



O GFS na run das 12z altera todo o cenário:

- Intensifica no médio curto prazo uma depressão que atingirá o território no fim de semana.

- Com esta alteração todo o frio posterior que chegaria pelo dia 9 é removido, sendo o AA recolocado junto á península ibérica após dissipação da depressão.

É interessante ver a tendência do ECM na run das 12z para ver se os monstros entram em guerra...


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 16:37)

vitamos disse:


> O GFS na run das 12z altera todo o cenário:
> 
> - Intensifica no médio curto prazo uma depressão que atingirá o território no fim de semana.
> 
> ...



Nesse teu texto inspirado, referes-te a alguma acção? (Acção = )


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 16:41)

Lightning disse:


> Nesse teu texto inspirado, referes-te a alguma acção? (Acção = )



Pelo menos chuva intensa no fim de semana, quiçá trovoadas (ainda não vi o potencial para as mesmas). De qualquer forma duas runs consecutivas de padrões muito diferentes não permitem tirar qualquer conclusão ainda... até porque nem tendências há...


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2008 às 16:47)

Penso que o GFS anda um pouco para não dizer muito baralhado quanto a essa pequena depressão no fim de semana  afinal de contas nem falta assim tanto tempo já, e no entanto ainda não sabe onde colocar a dita depressão  amanha ao final do dia acredito que já sabemos se temos depressão no fds ou não temos depressão e sim uma entrada fria de NE no inicio da próxima semana  e sim esta depressão tinha trovoadas incluídas


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 17:00)

miguel disse:


> Penso que o GFS anda um pouco para não dizer muito baralhado quanto a essa pequena depressão no fim de semana  afinal de contas nem falta assim tanto tempo já, e no entanto ainda não sabe onde colocar a dita depressão  amanha ao final do dia acredito que já sabemos se temos depressão no fds ou não temos depressão e sim uma entrada fria de NE no inicio da próxima semana  e sim esta depressão tinha trovoadas incluídas



Pois... o problema é que disseste "tinha", n disseste tem...


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2008 às 17:05)

Lightning disse:


> Pois... o problema é que disseste "tinha", n disseste tem...



Não disse tem porque para mim é pouco certo que venha a acontecer essa depressão  por um lado é bom porque traria muita chuva e que bem falta nos faz, mas por outro lado é mau porque seria o adeus a uma possível entrada fria para a semana


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2008 às 17:10)

vitamos disse:


> Pelo menos chuva intensa no fim de semana, quiçá trovoadas (ainda não vi o potencial para as mesmas). De qualquer forma duas runs consecutivas de padrões muito diferentes não permitem tirar qualquer conclusão ainda... até porque nem tendências há...



Aqui fica





Realmente é uma situação interessante a seguir, mas... pouco provável, no entanto vamos aguardando.


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 17:11)

miguel disse:


> Não disse tem porque para mim é pouco certo que venha a acontecer essa depressão  por um lado é bom porque traria muita chuva e que bem falta nos faz, mas por outro lado é mau porque seria o adeus a uma possível entrada fria para a semana



Sabes muito bem que as trovoadas são nossas amigas  e que também nos fazem MUITA falta...


----------



## miguel (3 Dez 2008 às 18:53)

Uiii esta run das 12 do Europeu está muito boa!! Mete a depressão que o GFS mostra para o fim de semana e ainda uma boa entrada fria e mais húmida a partir do dia 10


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 19:02)

miguel disse:


> Uiii esta run das 12 do Europeu está muito boa!! Mete a depressão que o GFS mostra para o fim de semana e ainda uma boa entrada fria e mais húmida a partir do dia 10



Isso é bom... Parece que assim sim vamos ter animação


----------



## Stinger (3 Dez 2008 às 19:12)

Entradas muito frias e humidas e cheias de precipitaçao venham elas


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 20:24)

Daqui a uma hora saem as RUN's actualizadas. É só esperar...


----------



## Stinger (3 Dez 2008 às 20:31)

Espero que este inverno traga muitas surpresas brancas


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Dez 2008 às 20:34)

A única coisa que consigo concluir é que o GFS tira todo o frio que tinha posto na Run anterior...


----------



## godzila (3 Dez 2008 às 21:18)

qual o link para ver as run's
eu costumo ir ver os modelos a: http://www.meteosim.com/en/numerical_weather_forecasts/weather_maps.php?model=MASS&grid=24km

mas julgo não ser de muita confiança


----------



## pedrojoper (3 Dez 2008 às 21:25)

Godzilla, experimenta aqui


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Dez 2008 às 22:22)

godzila disse:


> qual o link para ver as run's
> eu costumo ir ver os modelos a: http://www.meteosim.com/en/numerical_weather_forecasts/weather_maps.php?model=MASS&grid=24km
> 
> mas julgo não ser de muita confiança



Este também é interessante.

http://www.meteosimtruewind.com/


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 10:03)

Ponto de situação neste momento fazendo mixing da  6z do GFS a curto prazo com 0z a médio prazo vs ECM 0z:

- ECM a fazer bordejar a depressão junto à costa de forma algo consistente com entrada fria posterior, permitida por uma localização do AA "espremida" a O / NO da península.
- GFS com um cenário, quanto a mim mais interessante do que ontem, de compromisso entre as duas situações. Faz recuar um pouco a depressão do fim de semana relativamente a ontem, colocando-a no mesmo sítio previsto pelo ECM e dando-lhe uma suavização. Consequentemente é fortalecida a entrada fria.

Duas notas: 1) AA muito próximo... poderá baralhar os dados ainda um pouco
2) A entrada fria continua tão seca quanto antes


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2008 às 10:25)

esta depressao do FS promete segundo o freemeteo
para a outra semana reinará o AA com tempo seco e frio embora menos que no FS passado, a introdução de ar frio em altitude( na segunda metade da semana), que se estenderá desde a europa central até aos açores e o comportamento do anticiclone (mover-se-á bastante para norte) poderá levar á formação de gotas frias ou DANAS , que seriam de grande interesse para nós.
esta é uma situação a acompanhar pois existem algumas probabilidades de acontecer algo interessante seja frio intenso( caso circulação de NE) ou chuva( caso se forme uma DANA algures entre os açores, a madeira e o continente).
boas


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 11:53)

Espero ao menos ter direito a um (quantos mais melhor, mas um já bastava) espectáculo de fogo de artifício no meio disto tudo...


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2008 às 12:38)

Olá|

Um colega meu vai tirar uns dias de férias e está a pensar ir até à zona da Serra da Estrela. Alguém me poderá dizer como estará o tempo este fim-de-semana nesse local, para eu o aconselhar? E qual a tendência para a próxima semana?


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 12:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Olá|
> 
> Um colega meu vai tirar uns dias de férias e está a pensar ir até à zona da Serra da Estrela. Alguém me poderá dizer como estará o tempo este fim-de-semana nesse local, para eu o aconselhar? E qual a tendência para a próxima semana?



Viva, gostava de ser mais animador mas não prevejo nada de muito positivo. Por um lado o fim de semana vai trazer precipitação (embora possa não ser assim muito significativa). A questão é que a subida das temperaturas trará cotas muito mais elevadas. É possível que neve na torre, mas nos outros pontos a chuva poderá ser suficiente para derreter grande parte da neve. Claro que não derreterá tudo nas cotas superiores mas o tempo se calhar não será o mais agradável. No início da próxima semana a temperatura irá descer e não está prevista chuva, resta saber é quanta neve restará... eu acredito que ainda alguma... depois é ainda difícil dizer o que chegará...


----------



## Angelstorm (4 Dez 2008 às 13:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Olá|
> 
> Um colega meu vai tirar uns dias de férias e está a pensar ir até à zona da Serra da Estrela. Alguém me poderá dizer como estará o tempo este fim-de-semana nesse local, para eu o aconselhar? E qual a tendência para a próxima semana?




Experimenta este link :

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2739807


----------



## CMPunk (4 Dez 2008 às 14:56)

Boas People!

Alguem me pode dizer se irá chover aqui pelo Algarve este Fim de Semana ?

Cumps


----------



## DRC (4 Dez 2008 às 15:38)

Para sábado e domingo prevê-se a ocorrência de
chuva, que no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo 
será em geral fraca.


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 15:48)

DRC disse:


> Para sábado e domingo prevê-se a ocorrência de
> chuva, que no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo
> será em geral fraca.



Esqueceste-te de acrescentar aí "e trovoadas"...


----------



## vitamos (4 Dez 2008 às 17:37)

Run do GFS das 0z a trazer mais do mesmo a curto prazo mas a alterar bastante o médio prazo:

1) Depressão a completar o seu trajecto ao longo do atlântico no Sábado, centrando-se junto à costa afectando Portugal Continental de forma moderada, sendo esperada alguma chuva, não sendo de descartar a hipótese de uma ou outra trovoada. 

2) Após dissipação da depressão nem sim nem sopas, com uma entrada de leste a meio caminho e o Anticiclone mais próximo. Nem chuva e nesta run muitíssimo menos frio. A acompanhar as próximas runs.


----------



## Brunomc (4 Dez 2008 às 18:12)

> Esqueceste-te de acrescentar aí "e trovoadas"...





penso que seja mais no domingo..


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 20:10)

vitamos disse:


> Run do GFS das 0z a trazer mais do mesmo a curto prazo mas a alterar bastante o médio prazo:
> 
> 1) Depressão a completar o seu trajecto ao longo do atlântico no Sábado, centrando-se junto à costa afectando Portugal Continental de forma moderada, sendo esperada alguma chuva, não sendo de descartar a hipótese de *uma ou outra trovoada.*
> 
> 2) Após dissipação da depressão nem sim nem sopas, com uma entrada de leste a meio caminho e o Anticiclone mais próximo. Nem chuva e nesta run muitíssimo menos frio. A acompanhar as próximas runs.



Uma ou outra trovoada? Só? Não me parece... 

Vamos ter aguaceiros, podendo ser localmente FORTES, acompanhados de granizo e das tão desejadas trovoadas, este fim de semana promete uma boa caçada, mesmo que os modelos ainda tirem alguma intensidade já temos acção garantida.


----------



## Vince (4 Dez 2008 às 22:10)

Lightning disse:


> Uma ou outra trovoada? Só? Não me parece...
> 
> Vamos ter aguaceiros, podendo ser localmente FORTES, acompanhados de granizo e das tão desejadas trovoadas, este fim de semana promete uma boa caçada, mesmo que os modelos ainda tirem alguma intensidade *já temos acção garantida*.



Em Meteorologia tantas certezas costumam ser traiçoeiras


----------



## Lightning (4 Dez 2008 às 22:22)

Vince disse:


> Em Meteorologia tantas certezas costumam ser traiçoeiras



Eu sei, mas temos o exemplo da Helena. Uma semana antes de nos atingir, já tínhamos (embora que poucas) certezas que ela ia realmente fazê-lo. 

Com esta depressão é diferente, já estamos mais em cima da hora e os modelos continuam sem grandes alterações, tirando a precipitação e a deslocação. Eu percebi sim o que quiseste dizer com isso  (quando maior é a altura maior é a queda), mas na meteorologia é sempre bom sonhar de vez em quando. 

Tudo bem que se as coisas se alterarem e não chegarem a haver trovoadas  aí sim fico triste, mas paciência, mais oportunidades virão.


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Dezembro 2008*



Chasing Thunder disse:


> Pois é tudo aponta que o Norte é que vai ter ocorrência de trovoadas
> 
> Enquanto a nós cá em baixo deveremos ter alguma chuva



Deixa-me acrescentar: "E centro".

No centro, apesar de menor a probabilidade, também podem haver trovoadas.


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2008 às 14:26)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Dezembro 2008*

esta depressao é de facto interessante pois atravessou o oceano de um modo invulgar e agora vai atingir portugal ainda com alguma força.
quanto ás previsoes a longo prazo tudo aponta para o establecimento de um fluxo de W/NW com probabilidade de precipitações fracas de origem frontal na regiao norte e temperaturas agradaveis.
a medio prazo virá algum frio na 2ª que se manterá até 6ª.


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2008 às 20:35)

Esperemo que a tão desejada depressão venha com as suas melhores amigas a CHUVA E TROVOADAS


----------



## JoãoPT (5 Dez 2008 às 21:06)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Dezembro 2008*



Lightning disse:


> Deixa-me acrescentar: "E centro".
> 
> No centro, apesar de menor a probabilidade, também podem haver trovoadas.



Eu espero que sim...


----------



## vitamos (5 Dez 2008 às 21:21)

Interessantes runs das 12 z do ECM e GFS para Portugal Continental(na minha opinião)

Em relação a este fim de semana o GFS coloca precipitação em quantidades razoáveis...

Mas o pormenor mais interessante vem depois: O GFS volta  insistir na componente de leste admitindo pela primeira vez a precipitação embora o AA continue por perto. O ECM apresenta no médio prazo a influência anticiclónica apesar de mostrar tb a componente fria de leste a entrar. Mas promete a mais de 200 horas, porque embora fortaleça o AA começa a aproximar uma vertente de norte tanto fria como húmida... mas esses são cenários ainda longínquos


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Dez 2008 às 22:36)

Nesta última saída do GFS parece-me uma situação muito semelhante à Helena para sexta dia 12, em que a entrada pre-frontal poderia deixar precipitações em forma de neve, nomeadamente em Bragança...o que acham?


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 22:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> Nesta última saída do GFS parece-me uma situação muito semelhante à Helena para sexta dia 12, em que a entrada pre-frontal poderia deixar precipitações em forma de neve, nomeadamente em Bragança...o que acham?



Para frio já bastou esta Helena...  Tão depressa não quero sentir frio...


----------



## Lince (5 Dez 2008 às 23:14)

Estive a ver as previsões no Meteociel e o que me parece é que apartir do dia 10 vamos te de novo tempo frio com possibilidade de neve em cotas acima dos 800m, isto claro se houver precipitação o que me parece pouco provável.
O freemeteo também confirma essa previsão e até mete alguma precipitação.
Vamos lá ver...


----------



## Lightning (5 Dez 2008 às 23:20)

Lince disse:


> Estive a ver as previsões no Meteociel e o que me parece é que apartir do dia 10 vamos te de novo tempo frio com possibilidade de neve em cotas acima dos 800m, isto claro se houver precipitação o que me parece pouco provável.
> O freemeteo também confirma essa previsão e até mete alguma precipitação.
> Vamos lá ver...



Não confies muito no freemeteo.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Dez 2008 às 23:22)

Penso que aínda há muitas incertezas para a próxima semana, uma vez que as Run que têm saído têm alternado entre uma entrada fria a partir da próxima terça-feira e uma entrada não tão fria...por isso resta-nos esperar...acho eu!


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 11:09)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Dezembro 2008*



JoãoPT disse:


> Eu espero que sim...



Com o aproximar do centro depressionário, aproximam-se também as trovoadas. Temos é que esperar.


----------



## João Soares (6 Dez 2008 às 13:26)

Os alertas do IM para hoje sao os seguintes:







Os distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Guarda, Viseu, Castelo Branco e Coimbra estao em alerta amarelo até as 23h59:59 de hoje, devido ao vento forte com rajadas de 75Km/, nas terras altas

Os distritos de Viana do Castelo e Braga, encontram-se em alerta amarelo, também devido ao vento forte nas terras altas até as 23h59:59, e tambem devido a precipitação com períodos de chuva, por vezes forte (10 a 20mm/h), este alerta termina no dia 07.12.2008às 11h59:59

E por fim, o distrito do Porto, está em alerta amarelo devido a precipitação com períodos de chuva, por vezes forte (10 a 20mm/h), este alerta acaba no dia 07.12.2008 Às 11h59:59


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 13:36)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Os alertas do IM para hoje sao os seguintes:
> 
> Os distritos de Vila Real, Bragança, Guarda, Viseu, Castelo Branco e Coimbra estao em alerta amarelo até as 23h59:59 de hoje, devido ao vento forte com rajadas de 75Km/, nas terras altas
> 
> ...



Penso que esses alertas vão sendo alterados (e podem até alguns passar a laranja) à medida que o centro depressionário se desloca para nós. Porque é geralmente no centro depressionário que se encontram as trovoadas bem carregadas (que podem fazer pequenas inundações, tal como aconteceu em lisboa já há uns meses). Se o IM colocar mais distritos em alerta, na minha opinião, devem de ser distritos mais a sul. Os que já estão em alerta devem de manter-se assim até a situação acalmar.


----------



## vitamos (6 Dez 2008 às 14:11)

Nao obstante a possível animação do fim de semana em termos de alguma chuva e quiçá trovoada, não posso deixar de salientar a interessante evolução dos modelos a médio prazo com o enfraquecimento do AA em ambos e uma consistente injecção de ar frio, com alguma humidade incluída... a configuração pós Helena que indicava alguma calmaria, prece agora querer abrir uma autoestrada de Norte que poderá significar muito a médio/longo prazo... estaremos aqui para acompanhar claro!


----------



## jonaslor (6 Dez 2008 às 16:59)

vitamos disse:


> Nao obstante a possível animação do fim de semana em termos de alguma chuva e quiçá trovoada, não posso deixar de salientar a interessante evolução dos modelos a médio prazo com o enfraquecimento do AA em ambos e uma consistente injecção de ar frio, com alguma humidade incluída... a configuração pós Helena que indicava alguma calmaria, prece agora querer abrir uma autoestrada de Norte que poderá significar muito a médio/longo prazo... estaremos aqui para acompanhar claro!




Esperemos em que sim, que venha frio e neve. Ou melhor dizendo que venha a irmã gémea da Helena. lol


Previsão para 3ª Feira, 9 de Dezembro de 2008 do IM:

_Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos nas regiões do interior, que serão de neve
acima dos 1200 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante norte, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas.
Descida de temperatura, em especial nas regiões do interior.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.
_

Seria bom, manter-se a previsão mas com uma descida da cota. Não seria mais interessante.?

Bom fim de semana


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2008 às 17:27)

O enfraquecimento do aa significa uma fase negativa da nao o que implica tempo quente e humido quiça com animacao


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 18:23)

stormy disse:


> O enfraquecimento do aa significa uma fase negativa da nao *o que implica tempo quente e humido quiça com animacao*



N percebi a primeira parte do que escreveste, mas a segunda agrada-me...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2008 às 20:20)

Parece que vem aí secura aliada a alguma frescura


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 20:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Parece que vem aí secura aliada a alguma frescura



Qual é esta fonte?


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2008 às 21:03)

Lightning disse:


> Qual é esta fonte?



É de um programa chamado Weather watcher


----------



## Lightning (6 Dez 2008 às 21:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> É de um programa chamado Weather watcher



Ok. Obrigado pela informação. Vou ver se começo a usar este programa.


----------



## vitamos (7 Dez 2008 às 00:03)

Run das 18z do GFS muito interessante a acentuar a possibilidade no curto/médio prazo de precipitação aliada a considerável frio. O GFS aponta para uma colocção do Anticilone a oeste da peninsula ibérica o que permite as entradas de norte. A acompanhar as próximas saídas


----------



## DMartins (7 Dez 2008 às 00:51)

vitamos disse:


> Run das 18z do GFS muito interessante a acentuar a possibilidade no curto/médio prazo de precipitação aliada a considerável frio. O GFS aponta para uma colocção do Anticilone a oeste da peninsula ibérica o que permite as entradas de norte. A acompanhar as próximas saídas



Deveras interessante essa situação.
Vai mantendo o povo informado "vitamos".
Um abraço


----------



## Lousano (7 Dez 2008 às 03:02)

Pelo que vejo, os modelos não sabem bem qual será a evolução do Anticiclone dos Açores nas próximas 48 horas... algo raro que só costuma acontecer para 120 horas.


----------



## stormy (7 Dez 2008 às 09:20)

segundo os modelos o NOGAPS o GFS e o ECMWF o AA vai ter um futuro bem defenido: primeiro uma apófise com o AP que  trará pouco frio devido á sua brevidade , depois, a partir de 6ª feira, deslocação para sul e establecimento do centro na zona dos açores seguido de fortalecimento
( Pmax de ~ 1043hpa) isto introduzirá um fluxo de NO sobre o continente e temperaturas "normais" de inverno  com precipitações fracas no norte por fim, a partir de 2ª diminuição da intensidade do AA ( Pmax ~1030hpa) e introdução da corrente de O com subida da T ( nao muito) e precipitação fraca de origem frontal a norte de montejunto-estrela.
resumindo , a partir de 6ª, entramos numa fase positiva da NAO com o AA muito forte e a depressao da islandia tambem muito forte o que levará a temporal na europa e vento moderado de NO, precipitações fracas e tempo fresco em portugal continental.


----------



## vitamos (7 Dez 2008 às 11:34)

Lousano disse:


> Pelo que vejo, os modelos não sabem bem qual será a evolução do Anticiclone dos Açores nas próximas 48 horas... algo raro que só costuma acontecer para 120 horas.



E é alguma indecisão nessa colocação que causa as diferenças que se observam a médio prazo. O ECM e o GFS voltam a estabelcer diferenças, sendo que o GFS coloca uma generosa depressão de 980hPa, uma pouco acima da PI já para o próximo fim de semana acompanhada pelo frio... O ECM muito longe de cenários extremos, apresenta uma configuração suave mas indecisa. Há de facto avanços e recuos dos modelos nas últimas horas... algo que já aconteceu e ha-de acontecer muitas vezes


----------



## ecobcg (7 Dez 2008 às 12:09)

As previsões por aqui não são grande coisa:

Para o resto do dia de hoje:




Para a semana:




PS: Ficou um bocadinho pequenino!!


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2008 às 13:25)

Não sei o que é que vocês acham, mas o AA está na sua posição de Verão  se se desloca um pouco mais para Oeste temos aí as depressões todas caídas, e parece que é isso que os modelos estão a dar a entender


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2008 às 14:02)

vitamos disse:


> E é alguma indecisão nessa colocação que causa as diferenças que se observam a médio prazo. O ECM e o GFS voltam a estabelcer diferenças, sendo que o GFS coloca uma generosa depressão de 980hPa, uma pouco acima da PI já para o próximo fim de semana acompanhada pelo frio... O ECM muito longe de cenários extremos, apresenta uma configuração suave mas indecisa. Há de facto avanços e recuos dos modelos nas últimas horas... algo que já aconteceu e ha-de acontecer muitas vezes



O GFS é mesmo bastante generoso!
Na run das 6h volta a pintar, todas as nossas serras do norte e centro, de branco!







Mas esta para já sozinho nessa previsão.
Ainda falta 1 semana. Vamos calmamente esperar.


----------



## Brigantia (7 Dez 2008 às 17:04)

Mas como *AnDré* ja referiu o GFS ainda é o único a ver esta situação...


----------



## Minho (7 Dez 2008 às 17:47)

Com precipitação ou sem precipitação temos frio assegurado nos próximos 8 dias pelo menos.


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 18:19)

Minho disse:


> Com precipitação ou sem precipitação temos frio assegurado nos próximos 8 dias pelo menos.



Temos o frio assegurado mas quanto ao resto não sabemos de nada, pois os modelos do GFS não se decidem...


----------



## stormy (7 Dez 2008 às 19:36)

frio?? muito pouco.......tempo de chacha até ao FS


----------



## godzila (7 Dez 2008 às 20:33)

o que raio vem ai


----------



## Teles (7 Dez 2008 às 20:58)

Uma possivel colisão


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 21:03)

godzila disse:


> o que raio vem ai



Trovoaaaadaaaassssss  (digo eu )


----------



## Agreste (7 Dez 2008 às 21:15)

Em princípio virá aí mais um seguimento especial.  Espero apenas pelo próximo run da meia-noite do gfs a ver se o cenário se mantém. 

Uma dúvida que tenho é se o nosso outono que tem tido muito poucas depressões atlânticas não está a ter consequências nos açores. Parece-me que o níveis de precipitação lá estão um pouco abaixo da média.


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2008 às 21:16)

Lightning disse:


> Trovoaaaadaaaassssss  (digo eu )



Provavelmente tantas quanto as de hoje!


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 21:20)

AnDré disse:


> Provavelmente tantas quanto as de hoje!



Que queres dizer com isso?


----------



## AnDré (7 Dez 2008 às 21:30)

Lightning disse:


> Que queres dizer com isso?



Que é preciso mais do que uma depressão para haver trovoadas.

Este fim-de-semana já te deve ter ensinado isso. Andaste a "profetizar" um dia de trovoadas para o dia de hoje, porque um centro depressionário iria atravessar o continente, e como viste, tais não ocorreram. E o índice CAPE até era bem mais elevado do que aquele que se prevê para o próximo Sábado à tarde.


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 21:33)

AnDré disse:


> Que é preciso mais do que uma depressão para haver trovoadas.
> 
> Este fim-de-semana já te deve ter ensinado isso. Andaste a "profetizar" um dia de trovoadas para o dia de hoje, porque um centro depressionário iria atravessar o continente, e como viste, tais não ocorreram. E o índice CAPE até era bem mais elevado do que aquele que se prevê para o próximo Sábado à tarde.



Nem me lembres disso...  

Fui enganado pelo centro depressionário...


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 22:00)

godzila disse:


> o que raio vem ai



Agora que fiquei a saber que trovoadas não podem ser (pois a probabilidade de tal acontecer é muito pouca) também pergunto o mesmo e tou curioso pa saber a resposta...


----------



## Teles (7 Dez 2008 às 22:05)

A resposta está escrita nos mapas meteorologicos


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2008 às 22:10)

Lightning disse:


> Trovoaaaadaaaassssss  (digo eu )



As trovoadas nesta altura do ano são pouco habituais, a não ser que estejam aliadas a uma frente oclusa  ou fria muito activa, só assim se poderão gerar trovoada, fora disso é extremamente complicado.


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 22:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> As trovoadas nesta altura do ano são pouco habituais, a não ser que estejam aliadas a uma frente oclusa  ou fria muito activa, só assim se poderão gerar trovoada, fora disso é extremamente complicado.



Então mas no ano passado, em Setembro, quando tivemos aquela animação toda, nos dias 20 e 21, que eu me lembre não foi isso que aconteceu. Nesses dias aconteceu exactamente o quê, que combinação de factores?


----------



## João Soares (7 Dez 2008 às 22:30)

Lightning disse:


> Então mas no ano passado, em *Setembro*, quando tivemos aquela animação toda, nos dias 20 e 21, que eu me lembre não foi isso que aconteceu. Nesses dias aconteceu exactamente o quê, que combinação de factores?



Sabes em que mês estamos?


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 22:37)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Sabes em que mês estamos?



É claro que sei! Eu fiz essa pergunta, o que é que se tinha passado em Setembro, porque foi uma coisa que sempre quis saber, é uma pergunta totalmente à parte... 

Fiz esta pergunta porque analisei os modelos dessa mesma altura e não vi nem nenhuma depressão nem nada de especial que causasse essas trovoadas todas... 

Mas pronto por mais que nos custe (aos amantes das trovoadas) temos que ter paciência e esperar para que todos os factores estejam reunidos...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2008 às 23:05)

Lightning disse:


> Sei. Eu fiz essa pergunta, o que é que se tinha passado em Setembro, porque foi uma coisa que sempre quis saber, é uma pergunta totalmente à parte...



Em Setembro costumam formar-se não só depressões térmicas como tambem costumamos ter alguns niveis de instabilidade elevados, o que permite a formação de trovoadas.


----------



## godzila (7 Dez 2008 às 23:07)

teles disse:


> A resposta está escrita nos mapas meteorologicos



uao


----------



## Lightning (7 Dez 2008 às 23:09)

Mário Barros disse:


> Em Setembro costumam formar-se não só depressões térmicas como tambem costumamos ter alguns niveis de instabilidade elevados, o que permite a formação de trovoadas.



Então nesse caso já percebi. Nessa altura do ano as trovoadas são causadas por depressões térmicas. Obg pela explicação.


----------



## psm (7 Dez 2008 às 23:16)

Acontecem também trovoadas nesta altura do ano, mas mais frequentes no litoral isto em grande parte devido ao calor latente da àgua do mar (o de ser mais quente e mais energia em relação à terra nesta altura do ano, isto é de uma forma geral). Agora o mapa acima referido, não é mais que uma corrente perturbada fraca de oeste.


----------



## psm (7 Dez 2008 às 23:19)

Lightning disse:


> Então nesse caso já percebi. Nessa altura do ano as trovoadas são causadas por depressões térmicas. Obg pela explicação.



Não só, mas também a linhas de instabilidade vindas do oceano existem muitos factores para ocorrencia de trovoadas, e este não é o topico para isso.


----------



## squidward (7 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Sabes em que mês estamos?



por acaso lembro-me de Dezembro de 2000, foi um mês "rico" em trovoadas... pelo menos na minha zona


----------



## DRC (8 Dez 2008 às 12:00)

Vamos ter uma semana seca, com descida das temperaturas e com formação de gelo e geada em especial no Interior. A chuva deverá regressar a parir de domingo.


----------



## vitamos (8 Dez 2008 às 12:05)

As mais recentes runs dos principais modelos indicam já nesta semana uma descida das temperaturas, sendo que a possibilidade de precipitação parece para já estar confinada ao extremo Norte do país... e mesmo assim...


Promissora é a colocação cada vez mais a Oeste do AA, permitindo um fluxo de Norte que os modelos parecem querer indicar com algumas nuances. o médio/Longo prazo está cada vez mais interessante em quantidades de precipitação, não fechando a porta á descida de algum frio ás nossas latitudes. Haja Inverno...


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 12:42)

Estou curioso (e não devo de ser o único) para saber como é que vai ser a véspera e o dia de Natal. 

Mas, como todos sabemos, previsões a muito longo prazo são muito difíceis de fazer...


----------



## godzila (8 Dez 2008 às 19:27)

amanhã






quinta-feira





o que vem depois deste frio todo


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2008 às 20:26)

vitamos disse:


> As mais recentes runs dos principais modelos indicam já nesta semana uma descida das temperaturas, sendo que a possibilidade de precipitação parece para já estar confinada ao extremo Norte do país... e mesmo assim...
> 
> 
> Promissora é a colocação cada vez mais a Oeste do AA, permitindo um fluxo de Norte que os modelos parecem querer indicar com algumas nuances. *o médio/Longo prazo está cada vez mais interessante em quantidades de precipitação*, não fechando a porta á descida de algum frio ás nossas latitudes. Haja Inverno...


----------



## Lince (8 Dez 2008 às 20:27)

Lightning disse:


> Estou curioso (e não devo de ser o único) para saber como é que vai ser a véspera e o dia de Natal.
> 
> Mas, como todos sabemos, previsões a muito longo prazo são muito difíceis de fazer...



Pelo que vejo nos modelos as previsões apontam para sol (muito sol apartir do dia 20 ) com temperaturas amenas para a época.
Esperemos que as previsões se alterem para o bem de todos nós.


----------



## Lightning (8 Dez 2008 às 20:39)

Lince disse:


> Esperemos que as previsões se alterem para o bem de todos nós.



Concordo plenamente contigo


----------



## Aurélio (8 Dez 2008 às 20:44)

Lince disse:


> Pelo que vejo nos modelos as previsões apontam para sol (muito sol apartir do dia 20 ) com temperaturas amenas para a época.
> Esperemos que as previsões se alterem para o bem de todos nós.



Infelizmente e depois do frio parece que aquilo que vai seguir é aquilo que se tem seguido em 99% dos dias deste Outono/Inverno .... e e assim poderá continuar qui sa o resto do Inverno (palavras profetizadas da desgraça )

Não a sério até ao Natal tudo aponta para termos um Natal seco e aposto que tb frio !!


----------



## vitamos (9 Dez 2008 às 10:43)

Aurélio disse:


> Infelizmente e depois do frio parece que aquilo que vai seguir é aquilo que se tem seguido em 99% dos dias deste Outono/Inverno .... e e assim poderá continuar qui sa o resto do Inverno (palavras profetizadas da desgraça )
> 
> Não a sério até ao Natal tudo aponta para termos um Natal seco e aposto que tb frio !!



Oh Aurélio eu francamente nem sei que te diga... Existem desejos, existem frustrações, existem realidades e até diferentes interpretações dos modelos. Ontem questionaste a minha afirmação sobre médio / longo prazo, quando aquilo que eu disse é que havia a meu ver perspectivas interessantes. Observa s ituação sinóptica ditada pelo ECM e GFS entre as 120 e as 240 horas e comprova. A longo prazo tudo pode mudar, o anticiclone poderá de novo exercer a sua influência ao máximo e poderemos então ter dias frios e secos!

Agora dizer que 99% dos dias de Inverno foram frios e secos é negar que durante todo este fim de semana choveu no Norte e no Centro e que na semana passada nas mesmas regiões choveu de forma muito significativa. Portugal é um país extenso, a realidade não reside só numa área! Dizeres isso é negar também por exemplo a Helena, mesmo quando todos os modelos o indicavam! Sempre negaste a situação, até mesmo quando ela já estava a ocorrer! Ora isto não é interpretar modelos de diferentes maneiras... É já quase negar o nowcasting!
Documentando aquilo que disse:

ECM- 120h





GFS - 120h





ECM -144h





GFS - 144h





Precipitação (apenas algumas frames)

GFS 108h





GFS 120h





Já reparei que és uma pessoa com conhecimentos sobre meteorologia... Certo que certas pessoas por aqui desejam muitas vezes aquilo que, ou os modelos mostram a grande distância, ou nem sequer mostram. Agora acho que estás naquele paralelo 8 de um pessimismo por vezes incompreensível. Permite-me estas palavras com o maior respeito...


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2008 às 11:16)

falando em chuva vamos ve-la na 6ª e FS.
na sexta uma depressao com expressao em altura  originada a partir de um cavado no jet stream e da introdução de ar frio em altura , com pressao central de ~1015hpa, vai fazer um precurso paralelo á linha de costa  de N para S.
associada á depressao uma linha de instabilidade provocará precipitação por vezes moderada especialmente no litoral oeste,  fenomenos convectivos não são de excluir.
 no sabado uma frente fria com alguma actividade chegará ao extremo NO do pais e durante o dia , noite e madrugada de domingo cruzará o territorio do continente de NO  para SE provocando precipitação moderada sendo mais forte quanto mais a norte nos situarmos.
em termos de temperaturas as minimas sofrerao uma  subida; o vento será fraco/moderado de sul na sexta virando para o quadrante oeste no sabado, no sabado á tarde e no domingo, apos a passagem da frente,  o vento  rodará finalmente para NNO.


----------



## João Soares (9 Dez 2008 às 11:47)

Hoje, os alertas para Portugal Continental são os seguintes:


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (9 Dez 2008 às 12:44)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Dezembro 2008*

Previsão para 6ª Feira, 12 de Dezembro de 2008

Céu geralmente muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco nublado
de Norte para Sul a partir da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) predominando de nordeste.
Aguaceiros fracos até ao final da manhã, em especial nas regiões do
Sul e que serão de neve acima dos 1300 metros.
Pequena subida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Elvira Palma



Não estou ver nenhuma serra no sul com 1300m de altitude...


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2008 às 13:18)

*Re: Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas - Dezembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;103607 disse:
			
		

> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 12 de Dezembro de 2008
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco nublado
> de Norte para Sul a partir da tarde.
> ...



O que significa que é nas regiões do sul que existe uma maior probabilidade para a ocorrência dos aguaceiros fracos. No entanto, não significa que não possam ocorrer no restante território. E no restante território há muitos locais acima dos 1300m.


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2008 às 14:43)

stormy disse:


> fenomenos convectivos não são de excluir.



...E para o provar não há nada melhor que o CAPE:
















P.S.: Amantes das trovoadas, não deitem foguetes porque isto são apenas previsões a prazo razoável, pode-se alterar tudo à última da hora.


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2008 às 14:47)

E já agora, tenho uma dúvida. Visto que tem a ver com um modelo de previsão do GFS, não encontrei melhor sítio para colocá-la do que aqui:






3 centros todos uns ao pé dos outros? 

Alguém me explica como é que isto é possível e que significado é que tem? (tudo bem que é a previsão a 72 horas e que se pode alterar tudo ainda, mas se por exemplo isto acontecesse realmente alguém me consegue responder às minhas duas dúvidas?)


----------



## vitamos (9 Dez 2008 às 15:09)

Lightning disse:


> 3 centros todos uns ao pé dos outros?
> 
> Alguém me explica como é que isto é possível e que significado é que tem? (tudo bem que é a previsão a 72 horas e que se pode alterar tudo ainda, mas se por exemplo isto acontecesse realmente alguém me consegue responder às minhas duas dúvidas?)



Na prática e segundo me parece não são 3 centros, até um pouco pelo contrário 

As Isóbaras são linhas que unem pontos com a mesma pressão. Existe uma extensa zona entre a linha 1015 e a linha 1020 hPa, tendo valores intermédios de pressão! ORa esses "centros" assinalados a 1020 parecem-me zonas com pressão até superior (uma vez que fora deles a pressão é menor que 1020) parecendo-me de facto um centro de pressões mais baixas aquele que está assinalado com 1015hPa. Sendo as variações de pressão pequenas no entanto em toda a área abrangida, e respondendo ao que perguntas, não existem grandes consequências da situação que referiste.


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 16:18)

Esta saída do GFS está a ser bastante boa. Acho que vamos ter outro fim-de-semana animado.






Apesar de tudo esta saída apenas coloca -18ºC a 500hPA para Bragança no dia 14, vamos ver se nas próximas baixa mais um pouco.


----------



## Bgc (9 Dez 2008 às 16:46)

Penso que, infelizmente e como vem sendo hábito, a precipitação vai faltar.
Ainda assim, parece-me haver condições para se ver alguns flocos, principalmente no Nordeste e, quiçá, a Noroeste.


----------



## jonaslor (9 Dez 2008 às 17:11)

Bgc disse:


> Penso que, infelizmente e como vem sendo hábito, a precipitação vai faltar.
> Ainda assim, parece-me haver condições para se ver alguns flocos, principalmente no Nordeste e, quiçá, a Noroeste.





E para aqui poderá ocorrer alguma queda de flocos??


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (9 Dez 2008 às 17:24)

Aqui em barroso 
com esta temperatura(2º) se houver precipitação esta será de neve ... 

Quero mais uma nevada espero que este ano seja um ano em grande de neve pois já há muitos anos que n se via tanta neve como no outro fim de semana por estas bandas ..


----------



## Bgc (9 Dez 2008 às 17:33)

jonaslor disse:


> E para aqui poderá ocorrer alguma queda de flocos??



Sou muito pouco entendido mas penso que a precipitação vai ser escassa por todo o interior norte e centro 

Oxalá me engane!


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 17:59)

Bgc disse:


> Sou muito pouco entendido mas penso que a precipitação vai ser escassa por todo o interior norte e centro
> 
> Oxalá me engane!



Está quase a sair o ECMWF, mas para já esta a saída 12Z do GFS melhorou um pouco relativamente ás últimas.






Os ensembles do GFS é que continuam a afastar este cenário


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 18:15)

O UKMO ainda está melhor






Só falta mesmo a saída do  ECMWF.


----------



## Z13 (9 Dez 2008 às 18:52)

De qualquer forma, parece que no período mais provável de precipitação, vai faltar o frio em altitude

Isto, para Bragança















________


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (9 Dez 2008 às 19:08)

Exactamente as cotas de neve vão subindo e no dia em que vai chover estão la para os 1200 metros ... espero que ate la o frio se instale e mude estas previsões ..

abraço a todos 
miguel moura


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 19:17)

Segundo esta saída do GFS na região de Bragança a cota estaria por volta dos 1500m  no Sábado , mas no Domingo desceria até aos 900/945m. 
Mas os modelos europeus estão um pouco mais optimistas.

No entanto, parece que vai ser um bom fim-de-semana para subir ás serras


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2008 às 19:55)

Zoelae13 disse:


> De qualquer forma, parece que no período mais provável de precipitação, vai faltar o frio em altitude
> 
> Isto, para Bragança
> 
> ...


Esse quadro aonde se pode encontrar?


----------



## Gilmet (9 Dez 2008 às 20:03)

ferreira5 disse:


> Esse quadro aonde se pode encontrar?




Podes encontrá-los AQUI (Sendo este para Lisboa)


Tens aqui as Várias localizações possíveis:

*LPAZ* Santa Maria Acores, Portugal 
*LPBG* Braganca, Portugal 
*LPBJ* Beja, Portugal 
*LPFL* Flores Acores, Portugal 
*LPFR* Faro / Aeroporto, Portugal 
*LPFU* Funchal / S. Catarina, Portugal 
*LPHR* Horta / Castelo Branco Acores, Portugal 
*LPLA* Lajes Acores, Portugal 
*LPPD* Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores, Portugal 
*LPPR* Porto / Pedras Rubras, Portugal 
*LPPS* Porto Santo, Portugal 
*LPPT* Lisboa / Portela, Portugal 
*LPVR* Vila Real, Portugal


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 20:42)

ferreira5 disse:


> Esse quadro aonde se pode encontrar?



Tens aqui esse quadro para muitas cidades da Europa.
http://wxweb.meteostar.com/sample/EUR_map.shtml


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2008 às 21:32)

Pá maldito aquecimento global pá


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2008 às 22:16)

Parece-me interessante esta última Run, a partir de Sexta-Feira com a entrada de uma possível depressão de Noroeste acompanhada de precipitação e algum frio...acho que vale a pena seguir a evolução da situação uma vez que já não falta tanto tempo quanto isso!


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Dez 2008 às 22:20)

Esperemos que a previsão se cumpra, se assim for as Run's são bem positivas


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2008 às 22:25)

JoãoPT disse:


> Esperemos que a previsão se cumpra, se assim for as Run's são bem positivas



Pois é  mas ja aprendi a nao deitar foguetes antes da festa... Só os deito quando a festa estiver a acontecer


----------



## JoãoPT (9 Dez 2008 às 22:31)

Lightning disse:


> Pois é  mas ja aprendi a nao deitar foguetes antes da festa... Só os deito quando a festa estiver a acontecer



Eu ainda não deitei os foguetes estão bem guardados para a ocasião, só referi que os modelos estão bem constituidos(apesar de serem a longo/médio prazo), mas esperemos, esperemos...


----------



## Lightning (9 Dez 2008 às 22:39)

JoãoPT disse:


> Eu ainda não deitei os foguetes estão bem guardados para a ocasião, só referi que os modelos estão bem constituidos(apesar de serem a longo/médio prazo), mas esperemos, esperemos...



Concordo contigo. (Se não me engano) A paciência é uma virtude...


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Dez 2008 às 22:39)

Amigos de Bragança...meteograma para Nogueira...bom prenúncio!
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2737145


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 22:49)

ferreira5 disse:


> Amigos de Bragança...meteograma para Nogueira...bom prenúncio!
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2737145



Isto está a melhorar
O GFS acabou de se colar aos modelos europeus e baixou um pouco as cotas de neve para a zona de Bragança. Nesta run meteu mais frio a 500hPa


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Dez 2008 às 22:52)

Parece então que os brigantinos vão ter festa novamente e em breve...


----------



## Brigantia (9 Dez 2008 às 23:16)

mr. phillip disse:


> Parece então que os brigantinos vão ter festa novamente e em breve...




Ainda é cedo para se falar em festa. Basta uma pequena deslocação da depressão e catup...Aliás os Ensembles continuam a colocar a depressão mais a Este. 


Agora que a situação está interessante lá isso está























É normal existirem diferenças tão grandes entre a run do GFS e os ensembles a pouco mais de 100H?


----------



## Teles (10 Dez 2008 às 00:47)

Bom de acordo com algumas runs parece que vai haver festa para algumas zonas do país
Esperemos para ver


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2008 às 02:05)

mr. phillip disse:


> Parece então que os brigantinos vão ter festa novamente e em breve...



Aqui em Bragança estamos todos calmos e na espectativa


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 09:17)

MSantos disse:


> Aqui em Bragança estamos todos calmos e na espectativa



As saídas da noite foram muito boasMuito mais frio em altitude e  neve a cotas médias.

Ainda é cedo para falarmos em cotas mas segundo a saída 0Z do GFS poderiamos ter neve acima dos 450/500 no Nordeste.














Meteograma para Bragança


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2008 às 09:45)

nimboestrato disse:


> As portas entreabertas estão a fechar-se.
> Os modelos apontam quase em uníssono,a médio prazo,
> muito largo médio prazo (+ de 200 horas)
> finalmente as "trevas anticiclónicas instaladas".
> ...


o aa esta de volta para meados da prox semana mas ate la ainda vamos ter chuva por vezes intensa no fs e alguma na 6f e 3f


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2008 às 10:27)

teles disse:


> Bom de acordo com algumas runs parece que vai haver festa para algumas zonas do país
> Esperemos para ver



É claro que todos desejamos que essa festa aconteça sempre na região onde habitamos, mas de qualquer maneira concordo contigo. O melhor é esperarmos para no final não haverem muitas desilusões...


----------



## DMartins (10 Dez 2008 às 10:42)

_ Previsão para Sábado, 13 de Dezembro de 2008

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas durante a tarde.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes moderada na região Norte, passando a
regime de aguaceiros.
Queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros, descendo a cota para os
700/800 metros ao longo do dia.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas.
Vento moderado a forte (20 a 45 km/h) de oeste com rajadas da
ordem dos 65 km/h, rodando para noroeste forte a muito forte
(40 a 65 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos 90/100 km/h nas terras
altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura._

In: meteo.pt

A julgar pelas previsões...


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2008 às 10:47)

DMartins disse:


> _ Previsão para Sábado, 13 de Dezembro de 2008
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas durante a tarde.
> Períodos de chuva, por vezes moderada na região Norte, passando a
> ...



A maior parte das vezes o IM refere sempre isso, mas nunca chega a haver sequer uma única descarga... Nem era necessário escrever aquela parte...


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2008 às 10:53)

Era bonito, não era?





[URL=http://g.imageshack.us/img




Vamos esperar pelo fim de semana
_______


----------



## Lightning (10 Dez 2008 às 10:56)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Era bonito, não era?  Vamos esperar pelo fim de semana



Fogo vocês só pensam em neve neve neve  

Tou a brincar  Eu também gosto dos cenários pintados de branco  E vamos ter que esperar sim, para ver como é que a situação se desenrola...


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 11:07)

Zoelae13 disse:


> Era bonito, não era?


----------



## DMartins (10 Dez 2008 às 11:40)

Lightning disse:


> Fogo vocês só pensam em neve neve neve
> 
> Tou a brincar  Eu também gosto dos cenários pintados de branco  E vamos ter que esperar sim, para ver como é que a situação se desenrola...



Há coisas na meteorologia que me fascinam, além de tentar entender as formas como se prevê o tempo, e tudo a isso associado, e que são:
O calor no Verão (Praia), 
as trovoadas e as chuvadas (tão bom estar em casa a olhar pela janela a observar as "descargas" eléctricas e líquidas),
os nevões no Inverno... 

Zoelae13, de onde tiraste essa print?


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 12:10)

DMartins disse:


> _ Previsão para Sábado, 13 de Dezembro de 2008
> 
> Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas durante a tarde.
> Períodos de chuva, por vezes moderada na região Norte, passando a
> ...



Vamos esperar pela chegada da nova depressão e se calhar é melhor não ter-mos muitas ilusões senão mais um desgosto, pode ser que seja: neve para o norte, trovoadas para o centro e sul


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 12:11)

BARROSODIGITAL disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> por aqui
> caem os flocos brancos .. Apesar de não estarem a pintar muito eles caem com alguma intensidade ..
> ...



Ainda não é visível no radar,deve ser pouca mas sempre é melhor que nada











> Castilla y León
> 
> Fecha Predicción: miércoles 10 de diciembre de 2008 a las 12:45:00
> sábado 13 de diciembre de 2008
> ...


© AEMET


----------



## Z13 (10 Dez 2008 às 12:19)

DMartins disse:


> Há coisas na meteorologia que me fascinam, além de tentar entender as formas como se prevê o tempo, e tudo a isso associado, e que são:
> O calor no Verão (Praia),
> as trovoadas e as chuvadas (tão bom estar em casa a olhar pela janela a observar as "descargas" eléctricas e líquidas),
> os nevões no Inverno...
> ...





http://www.snow-forecast.com/maps


Vê qualquer um, mas para nós o mais interessante é o de "Spain"


----------



## BARROSODIGITAL (10 Dez 2008 às 13:08)

bom dia 
o snowforecast tem previsões de neve para o norte (entre 5 a 10cm) para a noite de sabado para domingo gostava de saber a vossa opinião..


obrigado e bom dia para todos 

podem ver as imagens de que falo em: 
www.barrosodigital.blogspot.com


----------



## Gongas (10 Dez 2008 às 15:21)

Pois é, pelo que os modelos mostram e até o nosso IM teremos um FDS algo semelhante ao do fim de novembro. frio, chuva e neve nos sitios habituais, como Bragança, Guarda e as nossas serras acima dos 800m.


----------



## Bgc (10 Dez 2008 às 15:29)

Para aqui, estou confiante


----------



## Bgc (10 Dez 2008 às 16:59)

O Wunderground mostra-se destemido para Bragança. Eis a sua previsão para os próximos dias:


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 17:04)

Bgc disse:


> Para aqui, estou confiante



A cada saída a cota está a baixar.
Vamos ver a saída do ECMWF porque o GFS está muito bom...

Começa a justificar um seguimento especial.


----------



## Bgc (10 Dez 2008 às 17:13)

Pelo que tenho visto, e antes da próxima RUN, acho razoável uma cota de 500m para a madrugada de Domingo e respectiva manhã, nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## ppereira (10 Dez 2008 às 17:42)

já tudo doido outra vez com a neve.
este outono tem sido muito especial nesta matéria, de cordo com o IM novembro foi o 3º mais frio de sempre
e dezembro vai pelo mesmo caminho.

as previsões a mais longo prazo é que não trazem grandes noticias 
então para o natal até parece quase primavera, ainda é muito cedo, mas já me começo a preocupar


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Dez 2008 às 18:27)

Não parece ser uma situação tão generosa em termos de precipitação como a de final de Novembro, pelo menos para o NO, mas ainda assim tem bastante potencial para voltar a pintar de branco as serras deste Portugal.


----------



## Bgc (10 Dez 2008 às 18:30)

João Dias disse:


> Não parece ser uma situação tão generosa em termos de precipitação como a de final de Novembro, pelo menos para o NO, mas ainda assim tem bastante potencial para voltar a pintar de branco as serras deste Portugal.



Para Bragança, onde ao contrário de muitas outras localidades só houve um verdadeiro dia (ou parte dele) de franca queda de neve, neste momento, a precipitação parece ser mais generosa que nesse episódio do final do mês transacto.


Bem, o caos é que mostra querer instalar-se no IP4 precisamente em mais um fim de semana:


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Dez 2008 às 18:48)

Boas tardes:
-Quando foi por aqui anunciado que o posicionamento do AA bem a  oeste do Arquipélago, poderia permitir alguma surpresa,estava longe de imaginar o quão vigorosa esta poderia constituir.
Segundo o GFS a  precipitação que regressará amanhã irá ser mais consistente no sábado.







[/URL] 

[/IMG]


Frio em altura também estará assegurado e a depressão mostra sinais exteriores de robustez:






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

O modelo Europeu é mais comedido mas ainda assim, assinala as peças do xadrez sensivelmente nas mesmas posições.
O  IM prevê já para final de sábado (já falta pouco) uma cota de neve a rondar os 700m.
Será que vou outra vez viajar ao "Portugal branco"???
Daqui a nada não há orçamento para tantas investidas.
No entanto  as "trevas anticiclónicas" continuam a acenar-nos a partir do dia 18 nos vários modelos.
A minha esperança é que como ainda falta quase uma semana algo poderá ainda alterar-se.
O próximo fim de semana já foi em tempos apontado como tempo de anticiclone instalado...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Dez 2008 às 18:49)

bem bem se novembro e dezembro esta a ser assim....janeiro e fevereiro  

previsoes muito animadores pa domingo especialmente..vamos aguardar


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 19:12)

Esta saída do ECMWF não foi nada boa comparada com a run das 12Z do GFS...
Espero que seja o GFS a ter razão.


----------



## amarusp (10 Dez 2008 às 20:20)

Parece que vamos ter uma repetição da neve, embora em menos quantidade, 
Vejam esta previsao!!!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Brunomc (10 Dez 2008 às 20:28)

já ai vem mais frio a caminho


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 20:40)

Bgc disse:


> Pelo que tenho visto, e antes da próxima RUN, acho razoável uma cota de 500m para a madrugada de Domingo e respectiva manhã, nas regiões do interior Norte e Centro.



Isso é bom assim neva na Serra de Sintra... se não me engano tem 500 metros



ppereira disse:


> já tudo doido outra vez com a neve.
> este outono tem sido muito especial nesta matéria, de cordo com o IM novembro foi o 3º mais frio de sempre
> e dezembro vai pelo mesmo caminho.
> 
> ...



Eu espero que não, estabém são previsões a longo prazo, mas quando se trata de depressões ok, anticiclones não


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Dez 2008 às 21:13)

Que padrões frios e quentes mais esquesitos  Iso's isoladas, iso's de 12ºC perto da Russia ipá


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Dez 2008 às 21:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que padrões frios e quentes mais esquesitos  Iso's isoladas, iso's de 12ºC perto da Russia ipá



Realmente é mais que esquisito, sinceramente não sei nem percebo...


----------



## stormy (10 Dez 2008 às 21:41)

JoãoPT disse:


> Realmente é mais que esquisito, sinceramente não sei nem percebo...



todo aquele ar frio a 850hpa sobra a PI é correspondente ao nucleo frio ( tipico das depressoes frontais) da depressao que vai cruzar o a peninsula de W para E esse ar polar vai ser introduzido aquando da passagem da frente fria, no sabado, e da descida do jet-stream até as nossas latitudes formando um cavado em altura.
as faixas de ar quente dirigindo-se até quase á gronelandia correspondem ao sector quente das ondulações frontais ( repare-se que a W dessas intrusões quentes há sempre uma bolsa de ar mto frio a zona em que as isotermas estao muito juntas e passa-se rapidamente do quente para o frio é a frente fria em si)

[img=http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/2250/wetterys0.jpg]
[img=http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/wetterys0.jpg/1/w768.png]


----------



## Lince (10 Dez 2008 às 21:53)

Toda a jente a falar do próximo fim de semana quando por aqui o frio e a neve continuam a assolar o nosso dia-dia.
Hoje tivemos queda de neve durante a tarde em regime de aguaceiros pouco frequentes se bem que com acumulação embora muito pouca acima dos 1300m.
Amanhâ está prevista queda de neve acima dos 1000m mas já com mais precipitação.
Vocês gostam de neve e eu também não fujo á regra, mas viver a esta altitude com estas condições, tantos dias seguidos é duro e já me faz lembrar os dias quentes da primavera, por isso prefiro nem pensar no próximo fim de semana.


----------



## Bgc (10 Dez 2008 às 22:03)

JoãoPT disse:


> Isso é bom assim neva na Serra de Sintra... se não me engano tem 500 metros
> 
> 
> 
> Eu disse interior...


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Dez 2008 às 22:11)

Bem, penso que Bragança irá mais uma vez ter neve, só espero que a precipitação seja mais intensa que da última vez!...mas sem dúvida que está a ser um Outono interessante!


----------



## Bgc (10 Dez 2008 às 22:19)

Para aqui:





 E para a cidade da Guarda:


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 23:23)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem, penso que Bragança irá mais uma vez ter neve, só espero que a precipitação seja mais intensa que da última vez!...mas sem dúvida que está a ser um Outono interessante!



Perante estes dados parece que sim

Segundo esta run do GFS teriamos no dia 14 para Bragança um geopotencial muito baixo, 850hPa a 1320m, -4 ou -3ºC a 850hPa, -29ºC a 500hPa e alguma precipitação.
Cota de neve a 400/500 para esta zona

Mas ainda é preciso alguma prudência pois o Europeu coloca a entrada um pouco mais a Este e menos frio em altitude.


----------



## Lousano (10 Dez 2008 às 23:36)

Bgc disse:


> Para aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brigantia (10 Dez 2008 às 23:46)

Meteograma para Bragança






Uma coisa parce estar garantida, as nossas serras vão ter boas acumulações


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 00:07)

*Lousano*, Uso o Freemeteo apenas como exemplo, como tantas outras vezes uso dados do IM e sobretudo do INM.
Toda a gente aqui já sabe que a sua fiabilidade é volátil.


----------



## jonaslor (11 Dez 2008 às 00:13)

Esperemos que a previsão se cumpre. 
Venha ela bem "compostinha"...  lol


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 00:48)

Precipitação para os próximos dias.


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2008 às 01:08)

O pessoal de Bragança já está a preparar o sal e as pás

Agora a sério se as previsões se concretizarem temos mais um fim de semana animado por aqui


----------



## nimboestrato (11 Dez 2008 às 03:08)

Lince disse:


> Toda a jente a falar do próximo fim de semana quando por aqui o frio e a neve continuam a assolar o nosso dia-dia.
> Hoje tivemos queda de neve durante a tarde em regime de aguaceiros pouco frequentes se bem que com acumulação embora muito pouca acima dos 1300m.
> Amanhâ está prevista queda de neve acima dos 1000m mas já com mais precipitação.
> Vocês gostam de neve e eu também não fujo á regra, mas viver a esta altitude com estas condições, tantos dias seguidos é duro e já me faz lembrar os dias quentes da primavera, por isso prefiro nem pensar no próximo fim de semana.



Pois é.
Quando o invulgar se torna  comum, a reacção só pode ser esta.
Como te compreendo Lince.
Mas também compreenderás todo este frenesim de quem nunca nada tem,
e de quem , já que tem frio e chuva, ao menos que tenha também alguma neve.
Por aqui , há beira-mar plantado e a altitude de 80 metros, lá vou eu fazer alguns Kms para vos visitar.
Depois regressarei ao temperado marítimo de  altitudes  quase zero onde o máximo que pode ocorrer será esta madrugada ainda fria (3,9º) e céu já quase encoberto.
O Outono segue agitado.
De novo as serras do norte e centro  vão cobrir-se de branco 12/ 13  dias depois da espessa camada que as envolveu.
As "trevas duradoiras anticiclónicas " continuam prometidas para antes do Natal.
Até lá ,Habemos  Outono !!!


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 09:20)

O  ECMWF voltou a colocar a entrada um pouco mais a Oeste


----------



## godzila (11 Dez 2008 às 09:21)

o IM não dá cotas a baixo dos 1000 metros
já não sei em que devo acreditar


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2008 às 10:26)

godzila disse:


> o IM não dá cotas a baixo dos 1000 metros
> já não sei em que devo acreditar




segundo os modelos vamos ter temperaturas ligeiramente negativas a 1300/1400m a partir de sabado ( depois da frente fria) mas antes da frente, devido ao secor quente, as temperaturas a 1400m vao rondar os 2Cº
portanto a cota será de 1300m 6ª e sabado descendo para 1000/900m no domingo e segunda.
acumulações muito significativas poderao ocorrer acima de 1300m durante o FS.
nao se esquecam dos microclimas pois a cota dada é uma media e nao significa que em periodos frios do dia nao possa nevar pelos 700m em alguns locais


----------



## vitamos (11 Dez 2008 às 10:40)

stormy disse:


> nao se esquecam dos microclimas pois a cota dada é uma media e nao significa que em periodos frios do dia nao possa nevar pelos 700m em alguns locais



Sim de facto! Parece-me contudo atitude cautelosa do IM numa situação ainda não totalmente definida... Por outro lado as run's dos modelos tem alternado e ainda existem algumas horas sujeitas a oscilações... Pequenos desvios tanto na colocação do AA como na entrada fria, podem causar desvios importantes ainda!


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 11:17)

De facto, para aqui, o próprio INM também suavizou as cotas. Ainda ontem apresentavam valores de 400m para domingo, bem distantes dos que hoje apresentam:


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 11:25)

Bgc disse:


> De facto, para aqui, o próprio INM também suavizou as cotas. Ainda ontem apresentavam valores de 400m para domingo, bem distantes dos que hoje apresentam:




Acho que na actualização das 11:45 vão rectificar a cota de Domingo.

Com os dados actuais, a cota na madrugada de Domingo andará por volta dos 500m no Nordeste Transmontano.


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 11:33)

Brigantia disse:


> Acho que na actualização das 11:45 vão rectificar a cota de Domingo.
> 
> Com os dados actuais, a cota na madrugada de Domingo andará por volta dos 500m no Nordeste Transmontano.



Foi essa a ordem de valores a que também me referi ontem, no entanto este valor do INM fez-me recuar um pouco.
Mas és capaz de ter razão, vamos aguardar.
Durante todo o dia de Domingo, e madrugada como disseste, parece-me haver condições para nevar quase ininterruptamente em Bragança.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (11 Dez 2008 às 11:48)

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts...trela/6day/top

vejam lá as cotas...humm 800m domingo a noite. wchill fantastico


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 12:06)

sábado 13 de diciembre de 2008

PERECIPITACIONES MODERADAS, LOCALMENTE PERSISTENTES Y
OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA Y GRANIZO EN GALICIA Y AREA
CANTABRICA. EN EL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA LAS PRECIPITACIONES DE
INTENSIDAD DEBIL O MODERADA SE IRAN DESPLAZANDO DE OESTE A ESTE
ALCANZANDO EL LITORAL MEDITERRANEO, CON MENOR INTENSIDAD,
PROBABLEMENTE A PARTIR DE LA TARDE. COTA DE NIEVE BAJANDO HASTA
*500/800 M *EN LA MITAD NORTE PENINSULAR Y A 800/1000 M EN LA MITAD
SUR. EN BALEARES, INTERVALOS NUBOSOS CON PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES
EN GENERAL. EN CANARIAS, CIELOS NUBOSOS Y PROBABILIDAD DE LLUVIAS
SOBRE TODO EN EL NORTE.


TEMPERATURAS CON POCOS CAMBIOS. HELADAS DEBILES O LOCALMENTE
MODERADAS EN MUCHOS PUNTOS DEL INTERIOR PENISULAR.


EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, VIENTO DE COMPONENTE OESTE MODERADO
LLEGANDO A FUERTE EN ALGUNAS ZONAS LITORALES Y DE MONTANA. EN
CANARIAS, NE MODERADO

 domingo 14 de diciembre de 2008

PRECIPITACIONES MODERADAS EN EL EXTREMO NORTE Y BALEARES, QUE
PODRAN SER LOCALMENTE PERSISTENTES Y OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA
Y GRANIZO EN EL AREA CANTABRICA. INTERVALOS NUBOSOS EN EL RESTO
DE LA PENINSULA CON PROBABILIDAD DE CHUBASCOS EN GENERAL DEBILES
Y DISPERSOS, MENOS PROBABLES EN EL RESTO DEL LITORAL
MEDITERRANEO. COTA DE NIEVE: *400/600 M* EN LA *MITAD NORTE* Y
*600/800 M* EN LA *MITAD SUR Y BALEARES*. EN CANARIAS,
PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES, OCASIONALMENTE MODERADAS.


TEMPERATURAS CON POCOS CAMBIOS SALVO LAS MAXIMAS QUE DESCENDERAN
LIGERA A MODERADAMENTE EN LA MITAD ORIENTAL PENINSULAR. HELADAS
DEBILES O LOCALMENTE MODERADAS EN MUCHOS PUNTOS DEL INTERIOR
PENISULAR.


EN LA PENINSULA Y BALEARES, VIENTOS DEL W Y NW MODERADOS QUE
LLEGARAN A FUERTES EN ALGUNAS ZONAS LITORALES Y DE MONTANA. EN
CANARIAS, N Y NE MODERADO A FUERTE.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 12:18)

> domingo 14 de diciembre de 2008
> *Castilla y León*
> EN AL MITAD NORTE Y LOS S. CENTRAL E IBERICO NUBOSO O MUY NUBOSO
> CON PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES, LOCALMENTE MODERADAS EN LA C.
> ...


© AEMET





O problema pode ser o de sempre...a falta de precipitação.


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2008 às 12:23)

Brigantia disse:


> O problema pode ser o de sempre...a falta de precipitação.




Sim, alguns flocos iremos ver, resta saber em que quantidade.


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 12:42)

Com o Sapo era tudo mais simples


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Dez 2008 às 12:48)

Já me vão dar as saudades se nevar...


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 12:51)

mr. phillip disse:


> Já me vão dar as saudades se nevar...





Tens que te mudar para Bragança, capital da qualidade de vida


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 14:56)

Excelente análise.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Dez 2008 às 15:11)

Realmente boa analise parabens 

Falando nas previsoes o que estraga mesmo é essa entrada fria de sabado...as cotas estao muito altas nessa data e no domingo a precipitaçao podera ser pouca.. basta aguardar mais 1 dia para tirar algumas conclusoes definitivas.. espero


----------



## MSantos (11 Dez 2008 às 15:56)

Bgc disse:


> Tens que te mudar para Bragança, *capital da qualidade de vida *



Sem duvida


É pena o Sabado as cotas estarem tão altas
 Mas olhando para as previsões no Domingo temos condições de ver alguns flocos


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2008 às 16:09)

Nao se esquecam que a entrada é de forte componente maritima e que o ar  vai arrefecer á medida que se adentra na peninsula.   em portugal o ar vai chegar apos passar por aguas  quentes e por isso nao vai ter tempo de arrefecer  dai eu duvidar de cotas inferiores a 800m , na meseta  td bem e até  inferiores mas cá nao


----------



## RMira (11 Dez 2008 às 16:28)

stormy disse:


> Nao se esquecam que a entrada é de forte componente maritima e que o ar  vai arrefecer á medida que se adentra na peninsula.   em portugal o ar vai chegar apos passar por aguas  quentes e por isso nao vai ter tempo de arrefecer  dai eu duvidar de cotas inferiores a 800m , na meseta  td bem e até  inferiores mas cá nao



Boas,

Já que foi falado deste assunto é interessante registar a anomalia negativa que temos ao nível da temperatura da água do mar na nossa costa!






Fonte: NOAA


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 18:04)

A run 12Z do GFS aponta para mais precipitação para Bragança no Domingo.


Administradores do fórum seria possível actualizarem o modelo meteoPT/GFS da precipitação. O pessoal agradece


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2008 às 18:12)

há que aproveitar  o bom tempo deste FS porque, a partir de dia 17 ( final das aulas) o tempo vai ficar primaveril  parece que este inverno vai aquecer e acabar como o de 07/08 que teve um nov e dez frescos seguidos de um jan e fev quentes.


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 18:20)

Brigantia disse:


> A run 12Z do GFS aponta para mais precipitação para Bragança no Domingo.
> 
> 
> Administradores do fórum seria possível actualizarem o modelo meteoPT/GFS da precipitação. O pessoal agradece


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2008 às 18:26)

Brigantia disse:


> A run 12Z do GFS aponta para mais precipitação para Bragança no Domingo.
> 
> Administradores do fórum seria possível actualizarem o modelo meteoPT/GFS da precipitação. O pessoal agradece




*Até às 96h (Clicar para ver a animação)*









Já agora, atenção à próxima madrugada/manhã por aí, pode haver algum espaço para uma pequena surpresa desta pequena depressão agora a noroeste da Galiza. Pouco provável, mas ...


----------



## Z13 (11 Dez 2008 às 19:00)

É preciso ter fé....









_______________


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 19:03)

11cm seria excelente.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Dez 2008 às 19:24)

Já viram o alerta amarelo para queda de neve para o distrito de Bragança para esta noite no I.M?


----------



## Brigantia (11 Dez 2008 às 19:56)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já viram o alerta amarelo para queda de neve para o distrito de Bragança para esta noite no I.M?


----------



## DMartins (11 Dez 2008 às 20:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> Já viram o alerta amarelo para queda de neve para o distrito de Bragança para esta noite no I.M?


Bragança, Vila Real, Viana do Castelo e Braga! Acima de 800 metros


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Dez 2008 às 20:57)

stormy disse:


> todo aquele ar frio a 850hpa sobra a PI é correspondente ao nucleo frio ( tipico das depressoes frontais) da depressao que vai cruzar o a peninsula de W para E esse ar polar vai ser introduzido aquando da passagem da frente fria, no sabado, e da descida do jet-stream até as nossas latitudes formando um cavado em altura.
> as faixas de ar quente dirigindo-se até quase á gronelandia correspondem ao sector quente das ondulações frontais ( repare-se que a W dessas intrusões quentes há sempre uma bolsa de ar mto frio a zona em que as isotermas estao muito juntas e passa-se rapidamente do quente para o frio é a frente fria em si)
> 
> [img=http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/2250/wetterys0.jpg]
> [img=http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/wetterys0.jpg/1/w768.png]



Concerteza obrigado pela explicação


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Dez 2008 às 20:59)

Bgc disse:


> JoãoPT disse:
> 
> 
> > Isso é bom assim neva na Serra de Sintra... se não me engano tem 500 metros
> ...


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Dez 2008 às 21:01)

Pelo que me parece pelos modelos, esta depressão pode trazer alguma animação por todo o país


----------



## Lightning (11 Dez 2008 às 21:03)

JoãoPT disse:


> Pelo que me parece pelos modelos, esta depressão pode trazer alguma animação por todo o país



Desta vez tenho que concordar contigo. Parece haver alguma probabilidade de convecção nos próximos dias. Digo isto porque observei os modelos do CAPE. Mas calma, o melhor que temos a fazer é esperar e não deitar já os foguetes. 

Estes mesmos modelos do CAPE que analisei, embora que pouca, atribuem alguma probabilidade de formação de células convectivas, tanto no Norte como no Centro e Sul do País.


----------



## stormy (11 Dez 2008 às 21:24)

Lightning disse:


> Desta vez tenho que concordar contigo. Parece haver alguma probabilidade de convecção nos próximos dias. Digo isto porque observei os modelos do CAPE. Mas calma, o melhor que temos a fazer é esperar e não deitar já os foguetes.
> 
> Estes mesmos modelos do CAPE que analisei, embora que pouca, atribuem alguma probabilidade de formação de células convectivas, tanto no Norte como no Centro e Sul do País.



sabado há probabilidade de convecção, chuva por vezes forte no norte, centro e litoral alentejano,neve nas serras ( 800/1000m) vento forte com rajadas e mar revolto e temperaturas amenas tudo o que poderiamos esperar de um inverno tipicamente mediterraneo


----------



## Bgc (11 Dez 2008 às 22:19)

JoãoPT disse:


> Bgc disse:
> 
> 
> > Bgc desculpa se levas-te a mal, mas eu apenas estava a colocar alguma diversão, tudo o que eu quero é arranjar amigos e nunca inimigos
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Dez 2008 às 22:26)

defenitivamente...estranho...no mês em que estamos.


----------



## Santos (11 Dez 2008 às 23:07)

A avaliar pela "Fax chart" e como é de esperar existirão ainda acertos nomeadamente ao próximo domigo, veremos se tal se verifica ou não com um reajuste do AA.

Carta para Domingo 12h

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/brack2a.gif


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Dez 2008 às 03:12)

Por aqui, à tarde ,já contemplávamos a  incursão   desta pequena depressão com trajectória  pouco comum (de norte para sul).






[/URL][/IMG]

Depois , a tal progressão de norte para sul ,esta rota invulgar,mas ainda assim com  percurso devidamente previsto ,
provoca agora esta chuva que aqui não nos larga há mais de 2 horas.






[/URL][/IMG]

E com o frio que por aqui se mantém,apesar de tanta precipitação,
compreensível pelo anormal deslocamento desta depressão,
as surpresas poderão estar  ao virar da esquina .
E este evento será só o prenúncio do que já aqui foi hoje ilustremente escalpelizado pelo Vince.( Que previlégio compartilharmos   as tuas análises ).
Começa agora a parar de chover .
Novas investidas de instabilidade vão surgir até domingo.
Mas o que é prometido, e eu hoje, tinha jurado   que não iria falar do assunto, uma vez que ainda não sabemos bem a dimensão desta entrada de noroeste /norte, 
o que continua inalterável nos vários modelos de previsão,
o que continua consistente e determinado por eles,
são as "trevas duradoiras anticiclónicas"  tão frequentes no  Inverno Português,
ainda e sempre a partir do dia 18.
E cada vez mais, queda menos tempo para alterações a tão sinistro cenário.


----------



## godzila (12 Dez 2008 às 11:52)

o que os espanhóes vão ter 














pelo menos frio vão ter 




e precipitação tambem vão ter alguma e neve 
mas será que o são pedro não tem GPS, ele numca dá com portugal no que toca a festa


----------



## Brigantia (12 Dez 2008 às 12:29)

O IM coloca a cota de neve para Domingo apenas a 1000m enquanto que o AEMET para esta zona coloca a cota a 400/500m.

Acho é que vai mesmo faltar a precipitação. 
O HIRLAM nem precipitação para o fim do dia de Sábado dá


A Sanabria é que vai levar com um grande nevão


----------



## miguel (12 Dez 2008 às 12:41)

Muito bom o cenário para este fim de semana   arrisco cotas de 500 ou 600 metros no extremo NE  para Domingo  sem coalhar a coalhar acima dos 600/700m 

Bom para o restante território será a frente de Sábado


----------



## Lightning (12 Dez 2008 às 12:59)

Os modelos do CAPE admitem alguma probabilidade de convecção, mas penso que essa será diminuida ou mesmo excluída quando se actualizarem de novo os modelos, dadas as características da depressão que nos vai afectar neste FDS.












Mas se eu me enganar e os modelos estiverem mesmo correctos, será uma situação interessante para seguirmos no Norte e em partes do Centro e mesmo Sul do País.


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Dez 2008 às 14:04)

Elaboración: viernes 12 de diciembre de 2008 a las 09:30:00
Validez: Sábado día 13 de 00 a 24 horas (oficial)
Actualización: Viernes día 12 a las 1900 horas (oficial)Fenómenos significativos
NEVADAS EN LA PENINSULA POR ENCIMA DE 400/700 M DEL NORTE,
600/800 M EN EL CENTRO, 900/1200 M EN EL TERCIO SUR. LLUVIAS
PERSISTENTES Y/O FUERTES EN PUNTOS DE GALICIA Y ASTURIAS. 

POSIBILIDAD DE LLUVIAS FUERTES EN EL AREA DEL ESTRECHO. VIENTOS
FUERTES, CON RACHAS MUY FUERTES, EN ZONAS LITORALES Y DE MONTANA
DE LA PENINSULA. 
__________________________________________________ ______________
Céu muito nublado.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h), com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h,
no litoral, rodando para noroeste a partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento será moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) de
oeste, tornando-se forte a muito forte (40 a 65 km/h), com rajadas
da ordem dos 90 km/h, rodando para noroeste a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir da
tarde.
Queda de neve acima dos 900 metros, subindo a cota temporariamente
para 1300 metros.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.



Como é possível uma diferença tão grande entre o IM e o INM?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (12 Dez 2008 às 14:36)

ferreira5 disse:


> Elaboración: viernes 12 de diciembre de 2008 a las 09:30:00
> Validez: Sábado día 13 de 00 a 24 horas (oficial)
> Actualización: Viernes día 12 a las 1900 horas (oficial)Fenómenos significativos
> NEVADAS EN LA PENINSULA POR ENCIMA DE 400/700 M DEL NORTE,
> ...





realmente as diferenças sao abismais :S 

o que me quer parecer é que vamos ter neve nos locais habituais acima dos 800 metros bragança talvez veja uns flocos mais uma vez a zona do geres é a grande comtemplada...


----------



## Paulo H (12 Dez 2008 às 15:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Como é possível uma diferença tão grande entre o IM e o INM?



Não depende apenas da altitude, a cota está condicionada geográficamente sendo mais baixa nos locais de passagem da massa de ar frio.

Previsões da AEMET, para este Domingo:





Nota: Retirei apenas as cotas mínimas nas províncias junto a Portugal.


----------



## JoãoDias (12 Dez 2008 às 15:42)

Sinceramente as cotas de neve da AEMET parecem-me um pouco exageradas, pelo menos para o litoral da Galiza.


----------



## Bgc (12 Dez 2008 às 16:09)

João Dias disse:


> Sinceramente as cotas de neve da AEMET parecem-me um pouco exageradas, pelo menos para o litoral da Galiza.



O litoral da Galiza não tem grandes altitudes, por isso não quer dizer que neve.


----------



## Paulo H (12 Dez 2008 às 16:23)

Bgc disse:


> O litoral da Galiza não tem grandes altitudes, por isso não quer dizer que neve.



São apenas cotas teóricas, correspondentes a locais onde o embolsamento de ar frio é maior.

Este entra pelo litoral da galícia e cantábrico, e vai-se dissolvendo à medida que entra pelo interior de Espanha.

Pena, que não entre por Portugal, é frustrante o bom da festa (zona central do nucleo de massa fria) passar sempre uns 100km ao lado. 

Mas haverá surpresas novamente, não tantas como da última vez. Mas quem sabe, apareçam surpresas desta vez noutros locais que nem foram contemplados com precipitação apesar do frio.


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2008 às 16:27)

Consistente run das 12 z do GFS:

-Quantidades razoáveis de precipitação Sábado (sobretudo manhã). No Domingo a forte entrada de ar frio é acompanhado (infelizmente mas logicamente) da diminuição da precipitação. No entanto segundo este modelo ainda existe alguma precipitação para eventuais cotas de neve mais baixas no Domingo, sobretudo a NE. Numa mera opinião, frio parece-me ir existir conforme previsto, agora precipitação é que vamos lá ver (ainda acredito em alguma).

Foram aqui referidas as possíveis trovoadas. Poderão haver factores que contribuam para a sua ocorrência (acredito sobretudo em alguma convectividade pós frontal). No entanto nem o CAPE nem o LI são muito favoráveis.


----------



## Lousano (12 Dez 2008 às 17:38)

No meu ver, esta depressão não tem nada de igual com a de Novembro, já que a ela não irá entrar pelo Oeste da Península Ibéria, mas sim pelo Este da mesma/Sudoeste de França, sendo esses locais que terão a maior probabilidade de ocorrer fenómenos de neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## vitamos (12 Dez 2008 às 17:49)

Lousano disse:


> No meu ver, esta depressão não tem nada de igual com a de Novembro, já que a ela não irá entrar pelo Oeste da Península Ibéria, mas sim pelo Este da mesma/Sudoeste de França, sendo esses locais que terão a maior probabilidade de ocorrer fenómenos de neve a cotas baixas.



Lousano a localização não é a mesma, mas se deres uma espreitadela aqui:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...alertas-novembro-2008-a-2698-4.html#post98664

Verás que também não entrou a oeste da península ibérica  As situações são distintas mas não tão distintas assim, embora esta situação tenha um pouco menos de potencial sobretudo pelas baixas precipitaçõe sno momentod a entrada de mais frio.


----------



## stormy (12 Dez 2008 às 17:50)

ainda espero uns 15-20mm no sabado e 4-8mm no domingo para a lagoa de santo andre  fora o vento forte e o mar alteroso para mim é enough.....


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2008 às 22:55)

A tendencia a partir dos primeiros dias de Janeiro é algo do outro mundo   que bestialidade


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Dez 2008 às 23:04)

A tendência está lá de facto. Mas ainda falta uma eternidade...


----------



## Bgc (27 Dez 2008 às 23:16)

miguel disse:


> A tendencia a partir dos primeiros dias de Janeiro é algo do outro mundo   que bestialidade



Ponham aqui uma imagem, não estou a conseguir ver.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2008 às 23:22)

Aqui fica um exemplo ainda falta muito mas já se consegue ver a coisa  a ser fabricada no primeiro painel para o dia 4


----------



## Bgc (27 Dez 2008 às 23:25)

Isto seria um colosso... Infelizmente, ainda vai ser (muito) suavizado.


----------



## miguel (27 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

E esta run de controlo    Fax sonhar...


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Dez 2008 às 23:56)

miguel disse:


> E esta run de controlo    Fax sonhar...



Nunca vi Portugal tão azul! Começo a acreditar que vai ser um ano meteorológico bom!


----------



## JoãoDias (27 Dez 2008 às 23:57)

Isso seria absolutamente de loucos, acho que nem nos meus melhores sonhos me atreveria a sonhar com um cenário desses. É pena faltar tanto tempo


----------



## thunderboy (28 Dez 2008 às 01:36)

Não é assim tão de loucos. Se essa run foi criada foi baseada em algo e basta alguma(montes) de sorte para que ela se mantenha aproximadamente igual.


----------



## profgeo (28 Dez 2008 às 02:37)

boa noite!!!!! pessoal!!!

depois de um dia de treguas em relaçao a chuva....parace que voltou por aqui na Madeira----- ja esta a xover desde as 24h, nao continuamente

hoje foi um dia relativamente fresco, em relaçao aos dias anteriores


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 10:51)

Esta run das 6z do gfs tá muito boa e mantem a tendencia evidenciada na run das 00z penso que é uma saida bastante concisa e fiavel é pena o ecm  ter uma run das 00z tao fraca


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2008 às 13:40)

miguel disse:


>



Isso seria um cataclismo e nada mais  não estamos preparados para isso nem por sombras, se tal ocorresse teria-se de encarar a situação de maneira muito séria.


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 13:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> Nunca vi Portugal tão azul! Começo a acreditar que vai ser um ano meteorológico bom!



As coisas ainda se vão alterar... Mas mesmo assim nevar em Corroios era um sonho


----------



## squidward (28 Dez 2008 às 13:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> Isso seria um cataclismo e nada mais  não estamos preparados para isso nem por sombras, se tal ocorresse teria-se de encarar a situação de maneira muito séria.



meu deus!! nunca tinha visto um modelo assim


----------



## Snifa (28 Dez 2008 às 14:04)

squidward disse:


> meu deus!! nunca tinha visto um modelo assim



Isto ainda vai alterar muito, acho um exagero do GFS que nas próximas runs vai gradualmente  desaparecer ou atenuar....

Se se verificasse na realidade seria concerteza uma vaga de frio histórica e de consequências muito  graves para a Península Ibérica!

Não é impossivel mas altamente improvável....até porque faltam muitos dias e muitas runs....


----------



## Nuno (28 Dez 2008 às 14:10)

Lightning disse:


> As coisas ainda se vão alterar... Mas mesmo assim nevar em Corroios era um sonho



Boas

Se aquilo acontece-se não tinhas que te preocupar com a neve isso era o menos importante o perigoso era o gelo isso sim era preocupante  Altura de Natal. Ano Novo, comam e bebam descansados e com muita Saude e isso que eu vos desejo. Bom ano pessoal da pesada


----------



## DMartins (28 Dez 2008 às 14:42)

Snifa disse:


> Isto ainda vai alterar muito, acho um exagero do GFS que nas próximas runs vai gradualmente  desaparecer ou atenuar....
> 
> Se se verificasse na realidade seria concerteza uma vaga de frio histórica e de consequências muito  graves para a Península Ibérica!
> 
> Não é impossivel mas altamente improvável....até porque faltam muitos dias e muitas runs....



Então aquele risco de neve para o País inteiro, durante dias...
Era engraçado ver, mas devido à distância de tempo, muito vai mudar.


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 14:56)

DMartins disse:


> Então aquele risco de neve para o País inteiro, durante dias...
> Era engraçado ver, mas devido à distância de tempo, muito vai mudar.



era engraçado?????? para mim era desta que emigrava chuva e fresco tudo bem mas tempo gelido e com miseras quantidades de  é q nunca


----------



## rogers (28 Dez 2008 às 15:05)

Também acho tudo muito estranho, os valores das temperaturas a 2m estão muito altos para tamanha depressão.


----------



## miguel (28 Dez 2008 às 15:10)

Aquela imagem de ontem foi de ontem hoje já está diferente como já se esperaria, mas mesmo assim continua a manter a mesma tendência de depressão cavada com bastante ar frio a ser injectado do Centro da Europa que é quase certo estar gelada por essas alturas devido ao posicionamento do AA...vamos lá ver o que mostra esta run das 12 do GFS


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 16:31)

a run das 12z tirou tudo a curto medio e longo praso....arrasou tudo
 no que toca á passagem de ano reduziu tudo a aguaceiros e quiça uma ou outra trovoada.....


----------



## Nuno (28 Dez 2008 às 16:45)

stormy disse:


> a run das 12z tirou tudo a curto medio e longo praso....arrasou tudo
> no que toca á passagem de ano reduziu tudo a aguaceiros e quiça uma ou outra trovoada.....



Não percebo como chegas a essa conclusão de tirar tudo a médio e longo prazo  Alias foi mais uma excelente saída sempre com tendência de uma possível entrada de frio N ou NE , e com varias depressões sobre Portugal. Melhor que isto? Não nos esquecemos em que época do ano estamos, vamos iniciar a melhor altura para eventos bonitos.. Saída a saída vamos seguindo, ate pode não passar de isto mesmo, modelos. Enfim calma e tranquilidade


----------



## Lightning (28 Dez 2008 às 17:21)

Nuno disse:


> Não percebo como chegas a essa conclusão de tirar tudo a médio e longo prazo  Alias foi mais uma excelente saída sempre com tendência de uma possível entrada de frio N ou NE , e com varias depressões sobre Portugal. Melhor que isto? Não nos esquecemos em que época do ano estamos, vamos iniciar a melhor altura para eventos bonitos.. Saída a saída vamos seguindo, ate pode não passar de isto mesmo, modelos. Enfim calma e tranquilidade



Já apanhei muitas desilusões à conta de ter mandado os foguetes antes da festa. O que quero dizer com isto é muito simples: lá porque uma RUN diz que vamos ter (isto é SÓ um exemplo) uma depressão bastante cavada com 980 mb de centro no dia X às X horas não significa que tudo se mantenha até esse dia. Podem e devem de haver alterações, tanto para melhor como para pior.

Explicando ainda melhor: Concordo plenamente contigo, Nuno.


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 17:45)

pronto...exagerei mas mesmo assim foi muita coisa para o lixo especialmente a chuva a curto prazo.
deixo aqui o ensemble:


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 20:59)

a minha espera pela run do ecm das 12z deu nisto:








nem sei o que dizer...... só nao queria muito frio nem que a chuva andasse em rotunda

o meteoblue para lisboa:








esperemos que o dia 31 seja um bom dia de chuva.....e que haja trovoadas


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2008 às 21:39)

Cá para mim .. estas runs e diferenças tem pouca importancia!!
Por mais que queiramos ,colocar linhas de instabilidade em cima de nós (depressão) o AA vai ser mantendo a sua influencia, e então a entrada das depressões propriamente ditas vai sendo constantemente adiada.
O que vale é que ao menos fica uns restos de precipitação.
Este ano já me contento se chover !!


----------



## psm (28 Dez 2008 às 22:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Cá para mim .. estas runs e diferenças tem pouca importancia!!
> Por mais que queiramos ,colocar linhas de instabilidade em cima de nós (depressão) o AA vai ser mantendo a sua influencia, e então a entrada das depressões propriamente ditas vai sendo constantemente adiada.
> O que vale é que ao menos fica uns restos de precipitação.
> Este ano já me contento se chover !!





Desculpa de te chamar a atenção, mas o teu péssimismo ás vezes exaspera uma pessoa.

Há que explicar às pessoas que vêm cá qual é o teu desejo de tempo!

Se é tempestades que queres, terás que te lembrar que há pessoas com poucos recursos, e como lógicamente serão as 1ªs a sofrer, e como vem cá gente de orgãos de informação tenta te conter.


Que me desculpem os moderadores e admistradores.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Dez 2008 às 22:26)

psm disse:


> Desculpa de te chamar a atenção, mas o teu péssimismo ás vezes exaspera uma pessoa.
> 
> Há que explicar às pessoas que vêm cá qual é o teu desejo de tempo!
> 
> ...



Não ... não é isso, o que quis dizer é que de acordo com os modelos as depressões propriamente ditas não deverão entrar em Portugal antes do dia 6 de Janeiro enquanto que anteriomente previa-se que afecta-se Portugal no dia 1/2 Janeiro!!
Neste caso nos dia que deverá chover (a partir de Quarta Feira) apenas os restos das precipitações que tem estado no mar irão entrar em Portugal originado precipitações fracas a moderadas desde Quarta até data incerta, isto claro de acordo com os modelos deste dia.
Obviamente que eu gosto  de chuva, do mesmo modo que outros gostam de neve, de frio, trovoadas, ect ... mas por exemplo ainda há poucos andavam aqui milhares aos saltos por estava nevando mas alguém se preocupou com os acidentes que originavam ou com os danos na agricultura, ou com o facto de não conseguir ir trabalhar e ter que faltar.
Não me parece...

O Inverno foi feito para chover e fazer frio, e o verão de sol e calor e é assim que todos desejamos para que exista equilibrio na Natureza.
Tudo na Terra precisa de água e sol, vento, terra, fogo .. são os elementos naturais.
cada coisa no seu tempo!!!


----------



## martinus (28 Dez 2008 às 22:40)

Uma coisa parece cada vez mais certa, a Europa vai ter uma entrada em Janeiro de 2009 com um ar refrescante vindo de norte e de leste, que vai descer devagar e passear por onde lhe apetecer. Já Janeiro e Fevereiro de 2008 foram excessivamente quentes em toda a Europa, espero que isso não se repita este ano.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Dez 2008 às 03:25)

Somos uns previlegiados .Essa é que é a verdade.
Se atentarmos ao que hoje em dia  temos acesso ,a tanta informação que  circula no clicar do rato do nosso P.C., decerto verificamos que em meteorologia então, tantas variáveis são possíveis que o que lemos num modelo de previsão, num só canal de transmissão é demasiado redutor.
Serve esta introdução para afinal dizer que os pessimismos e os optimismos variam consoante dirigirmos o nosso olhar:
-Se olharmos só para o GFS o Aurélio terá  boas razões para ser pessimista.
Mas se contemplarmos o tempo vindouro sob a prespectiva do ECMWF então Janeiro estará apto para trazer-nos episódios de "Inverno " .
E existem ainda outros modelos com igual credibilidade que não nos dão carne nem peixe e outros ainda ,que dizem que sim e outros que,nem por isso.
As diferenças para 200 horas são neste momento abissais.
Amanhã aproximar-se-ão.
Depois de amanhã trocarão de posições.
É sempre assim quando  falamos para tantas horas.
É verdade que já nos foi prometido um Janeiro com entradas de leão.
A verdade é  que irá entrar de sendeiro.
Algumas chuvas no último dia do ano e depois pouco se vislumbra até onde será razoável crer nos modelos.
Mas a informação está lá.
Uns anunciam muita festa de Inverno já para os primórdios do novo ano.Outros nem por isso...


----------



## Paulo H (29 Dez 2008 às 10:25)

nimboestrato disse:


> Somos uns previlegiados .Essa é que é a verdade.
> Se atentarmos ao que hoje em dia  temos acesso ,a tanta informação que  circula no clicar do rato do nosso P.C., decerto verificamos que em meteorologia então, tantas variáveis são possíveis que o que lemos num modelo de previsão, num só canal de transmissão é demasiado redutor.
> Serve esta introdução para afinal dizer que os pessimismos e os optimismos variam consoante dirigirmos o nosso olhar:
> -Se olharmos só para o GFS o Aurélio terá  boas razões para ser pessimista.
> ...



O Nimbostrato tem razão, somos mesmo muito previligiados dada a gama de sonhos/frustrações que os modelos nos proporcionam a +200h, depende também das perpectivas e espectativas de cada um.

No GFS por exemplo, verifico muitas vezes:

*+300h a +386h:* A "Twilight Zone" - Será que estamos em Portugal, oh meu Deus, que cenário tão irreal nos vai acontecer..
*+200h a +300h:* O "Limbo/Barca de Gil Vicente" - Nesta zona, há como que uma inércia, os acontecimentos vão sendo retardados só se concretizando uns 3 dias mais tarde, com temperaturas mais suavizadas (2 ou 3 graus mais quente no Inverno e mais frias no Verão) e com metade da precipitação.
*+100h a +200h:* A "zona sensível" - Aqui é onde todas as situações no limite/"por um fio de ocorrerem ou não" ora ocorrem/ora deixam de ocorrer, é nesta zona que muitas vezes falhamos ao avisar os amigos/família que "tal dia vai ser muito mau..". Solução: não arriscar falar de situações apenas prováveis "por um fio". 
*+0h a +100h:* Zona Muito Provável - Aqui é a zona onde geralmente todos acertamos, pois já não há muitas situações "por um fio", mas se houverem ainda iremos acreditar naquilo que não queremos ver, como se soubessemos há alguns modelos atrás o que seria desejável e provavel de acontecer.

Enfim.. somo todos iguais, todos diferentes, mas todos humanos, graças a Deus!

Para o fim de ano, parece que as precipitações se ausentarão por horas para que jantemos em paz com a família/amigos para que logo depois da meia-noite ocorram de novo! As temperaturas serão amenas sem grandes sobressaltos entre os 5º (NE) e os 15ºC (SW), excluindo Montanhas, e sem fenomenos de inversão térmica, portanto sem surpresas é nesta faixa que tudo ocorrerá.


----------



## HotSpot (29 Dez 2008 às 10:47)

Bem , infelizmente a tendência dos modelos é mesmo de monotonia no inicio de Janeiro até ao horizonte das previsões. O AA dos açores vai renascer e nem frio, nem chuva, nem nada. Na minha opinião o pior cenário que podemos ter em pleno Janeiro...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Dez 2008 às 15:35)

Agora apenas falta dizer que o Aurélio é que é o culpado porque é pessimista .... 

A verdade é que a atmosfera este ano tem seguido determinados padrões e em relação a isso tenho muito caladinho para ver o que ia acontecer.
Tenho estado a comparar as previsões fantásticas dos modelos dos ultimos dias que agora comprovou-se que mais uma vez foram apenas para nós sonharmos (em relação á precipitação - a ver se os amantes do frio não ficam irritados desta vez) e tenho relacionados estas previsões com as previsões sazonais e aquilo que eu estava á espera confirmou-se plenamente depois dos restos da depressão que tem estado no mar na zona dos açores atingir Portugal neste final do ano o mês de janeiro vai entrar para variar seco.

Mas claro aqui o Aurélio é que é o culpado. Em relação aos amantes do frio não se preocupem que este mês será muito favorável para vocês, pois a minha experiência diz-me que normalmente que quando o Inverno é seco, o tempo é frio.

Vá atirem-me bocas, já estou habituado ....


----------



## martinus (29 Dez 2008 às 15:54)

A minha experiência, e os dados de medição relativos ao ano de 2008, dizem-me que os meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro (o Inverno) foram notavelmente quentes e secos.


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2008 às 16:34)

Para o longo prazo, olhemos para os ensembles. Não me parece nada mau o conjunto em termos gerais. 


*Perturbações 500 hPa às 240 horas (8 Janeiro)*









*Perturbações 850 hPa às 240 horas (8 Janeiro)*










*Ensemble Norte (8 Janeiro)*







*Ensemble Centro*








*Ensemble Sul*


----------



## Dourado (29 Dez 2008 às 16:35)

Pois e o próximo Janeiro deverá ser mais ou menos o mesmo, porque frio nem vê-lo.


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2008 às 16:43)

Dourado disse:


> Pois e o próximo Janeiro deverá ser mais ou menos o mesmo, porque frio nem vê-lo.



Olá, bem vindo ao fórum.
Se olhares para os ensembles acima colocados, a única certeza que se pode ter desde já, é que quente não será certamente, a única coisa quase segura é algum frio na primeira quinzena, que até poderia ser significativo se alguns dos paineis se confirmassem.


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 17:14)

Vince disse:


> Olá, bem vindo ao fórum.
> Se olhares para os ensembles acima colocados, a única certeza que se pode ter desde já, é que quente não será certamente, a única coisa quase segura é algum frio na primeira quinzena, que até poderia ser significativo se alguns dos paineis se confirmassem.



o GFS das 12z tirou bastante frio e lá para o fim da previsao coloca fluxo de oeste e tempo ameno possivelmente humido.
quanto á passagem de ano teremos um FS ( dia 3 e 4) sem chuva e ameno e , até dia 2 , aguaceiros intercalados por chuva( por vezes moderada) nos dias 31 e dia 2 á tarde e noite.
na primeira semana de janeiro creio que é possivel uma depressao no mediterraneo ocidental e uma corrente fria de NE mas como já disse o GFS restringe essa situação a poucos dias. 
a ver vamos mas penso que janeiro será um mes com temperaturas proximas ao normal.


----------



## ppereira (29 Dez 2008 às 17:19)

stormy disse:


> o GFS das 12z tirou bastante frio e lá para o fim da previsao coloca fluxo de oeste e tempo ameno possivelmente humido.
> quanto á passagem de ano teremos um FS ( dia 3 e 4) sem chuva e ameno e , até dia 2 , aguaceiros intercalados por chuva( por vezes moderada) nos dias 31 e dia 2 á tarde e noite.
> na primeira semana de janeiro creio que é possivel uma depressao no mediterraneo ocidental e uma corrente fria de NE mas como já disse o GFS restringe essa situação a poucos dias.
> a ver vamos mas penso que janeiro será um mes com temperaturas proximas ao normal.



temperaturas próximas ao normal já será muito bom, pois tivémos um novembro e um dezembro com temperaturas abaixo do normal (por vezes bastante abaixo).

como já tem sido aqui referido, este final de outuno e principio de inverno está a ser "como os de antigamente".

que venha alguma chuva, pois essa continua a fazer alguma falta


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 17:28)

ppereira disse:


> que venha alguma chuva, pois essa continua a fazer alguma falta



já está a chover bastante hoje


----------



## Lousano (29 Dez 2008 às 18:31)

O pessoal quer é extremos, mas isso não é nada bom para o país. Queixam-se de falta de frio, e em relação a esta década não se podem queixar, e em relação a chuva, "pouco a pouco a galinha está a encher o papo".


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 19:14)

Gilmet disse:


> *Informação especial​*
> *Comunicado válido entre 2008-12-29 18:36:00 e 2009-01-01 23:36:00  *
> 
> *Assunto:* _Previsão Especial para o Fim de Ano _
> ...



penso que chuva forte é um exagero talvez moderada com alguns picos de intensidade locais .
deixo aqui o ensemble das 12z para sines :


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2008 às 19:52)

stormy disse:


> penso que chuva forte é um exagero talvez moderada com alguns picos de intensidade locais .
> deixo aqui o ensemble das 12z para sines :




Ainda parece significativa a precipitação, especialmente no ECMWF, e sabendo-se que o IM se guia bastante pelo europeu, tens ai a explicação 

*ECMWF/IM*







*GFS*


----------



## cova beira (29 Dez 2008 às 20:08)

alguem m pode dizer onde encontrar os modelos de preciitacao ecmwf


----------



## cova beira (29 Dez 2008 às 20:12)

ja agora perguntar ao vince o k acha da nova run ecmwf para os dias 6,7,8 de janeiro,

principalmente em relacao ao vento ser norte nordeste se isso nao tiraria toda a precipitacao


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 20:50)

cova beira disse:


> ja agora perguntar ao vince o k acha da nova run ecmwf para os dias 6,7,8 de janeiro,
> 
> principalmente em relacao ao vento ser norte nordeste se isso nao tiraria toda a precipitacao



o vento ser de NNE nao significa só por si pouca precipitação apesar do risco de alguma dessa chuva ficar retida nas areas elevadas do norte da peninsula.
tudo depende da instabilidade, se for muita poder-se-hao formar linhas de instabilidade com celulas e precipitaçao mesmo em cima de portugal.
ainda é uma previsao a longo praso por isso tende a modificar-se bastante; aguardemos.


----------



## cova beira (29 Dez 2008 às 21:00)

mas algumas das grandes vagas de frio dos ulçtimos 50 anos têm algumas semelhancas com esta run do emcwf?


----------



## stormy (29 Dez 2008 às 21:15)

cova beira disse:


> mas algumas das grandes vagas de frio dos ulçtimos 50 anos têm algumas semelhancas com esta run do emcwf?



sim....mas é muito cedo para falar nisso se queres que eu seja sincero penso  que se isso acontecesse nevaria em lisboa ( pelo menos).....
quando te respondi ha pouco pensava que te referias  apenas á 
mas sim , claro, essa situação sinoptica levaria a temperaturas muito baixas a rondar os -5Cº ou mais nos 850hpa


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Dez 2008 às 21:48)

Sim sem dúvida que aínda é muito cedo, para conclusões...mas realmente as últimas runs vê-se uma tendência para uma entrada fria de Nordeste na segunda semana de Janeiro...interessante para acompanhar!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Dez 2008 às 22:04)

Porque é que o IM de meteorologia na sua previsão descritiva diz que vamos ter Periodos de Chuva, enquanto que na significativa não existe chuva, apenas aguaceiros na parte da tarde.
Um pouco mais de detalhe não fazia mal nenhum ... mas isso já depende de quem escreve o texto.


----------



## martinus (29 Dez 2008 às 22:12)

O arrefecimento a médio prazo, com precipitação, já está na previsão da meteogalicia:

"Comentario xeral
Galicia quedará baixo unha situación intermedia entre as altas e baixas presións, con borrascas que poderían achegarse polo norte e que farán subir as probabilidades de chuvia, principalmente no litoral norte. As temperaturas descenderán progresivamente ó longo do período."

http://www.meteogalicia.es/galego/prediccion/mprazo/mprazo.asp


----------



## Vince (29 Dez 2008 às 22:30)

O seguimento meteorológico e das previsões da situação dos próximos dias passa a ser feita em tópico especial:

 Seg. Especial - Depressão «Laura» 29 Dez/2 Jan 2008


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Dez 2008 às 22:33)

Bem melhor o ECMWF do que o GFS...


----------



## Aurélio (29 Dez 2008 às 22:44)

Esta run do GFS (18h) dá vontade de rir ... acredito mais que ganho o Euro Milhões, o totoloto, o totobola numa semana que eu acredito neste previsão a mais de 260h !!!


----------



## ppereira (29 Dez 2008 às 23:27)

sinceramente não percebo as previsões a mais de 180h.
para que servem
então a mais de 240h (10 dias). 
só deve servir para os meteoloucos
quanto ao gfs, esta última run diz-nos que nos próximos dias vamos ter um tempo tipicamente atlântico para estas latitudes, chuva e temperaturas amenas, quanto ao resto


----------



## Lousano (29 Dez 2008 às 23:33)

ppereira disse:


> sinceramente não percebo as previsões a mais de 180h.
> para que servem
> então a mais de 240h (10 dias).
> só deve servir para os meteoloucos
> quanto ao gfs, esta última run diz-nos que nos próximos dias vamos ter um tempo tipicamente atlântico para estas latitudes, chuva e temperaturas amenas, quanto ao resto




Essas previsões servem mesmo para isso, neste caso, que não teremos uns dias de sol e grande arrefecimento noctuno.


----------



## Snifa (29 Dez 2008 às 23:47)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta run do GFS (18h) dá vontade de rir ... acredito mais que ganho o Euro Milhões, o totoloto, o totobola numa semana que eu acredito neste previsão a mais de 260h !!!



É sempre a mesma coisa com as runs...os cenários de mais "animação" meteorológica estão sempre a uma eternidade....sem credibilidade nenhuma, depois tiram tiram até não restar nada ou melhor até restar o AA... 

Tudo que passe as 120 horas já é demais...

Na minha opinião e passando este episódio de chuva mais intensa para quarta/quinta feira, iremos entrar num periodo com tempo variando entre dias de céu nublado, chuvas fracas em especial no Norte ,alternando com  dias de sol..e temperaturas não muito baixas..


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Dez 2008 às 10:01)

Snifa disse:


> ...
> 
> Na minha opinião e passando este episódio de chuva mais intensa para quarta/quinta feira, iremos entrar num periodo com tempo variando entre dias de céu nublado, chuvas fracas em especial no Norte ,alternando com  dias de sol..e temperaturas não muito baixas..



Assino por baixo e acrescento:
Dezembro despedir-se-á mais ou menos revolto (ver-se-á amanhã quão quantiosa será a precipitação e quais os locais mais beneficiados, (em princípio e segundo a previsão do IM serão as regiões do  centro e sul)
e Janeiro entrará mansinho e com poucos (para nós)motivos atractivos:
-nem grandes chuvas,nem grandes frios, nem grandes ventos e até já se perfila no horizonte médio de previsão o nosso arqui-inimigo AA.
É o Inverno Português : de quando em vez terá que contar.
Normalmente é esta pasmaceira que se avizinha em que os únicos motivos de interesse serão as previsões a mais de 250 horas que depois jamais se concretizam...


----------



## stormy (30 Dez 2008 às 10:11)

nimboestrato disse:


> É o Inverno Português : de quando em vez terá que contar.
> Normalmente é esta pasmaceira que se avizinha em que os únicos motivos de interesse serão as previsões a mais de 250 horas que depois jamais se concretizam...



pois é, no verao ( abr-out) estamos numa situação tipicamente de calmarias subtropicais...pouca coisa mexe.
no inverno a situação é diferente pois, nas nossas latitudes, começa a guerra entre os ares polares e tropicais e tanto o AA como a depressao da uslandia evolvem-se em tumultos o que dá origem a flutuações notaveis no estado do tempo ( sedo que o tempo anticiclonico normalmente prevalece pois estamos a uma latitue relativamente baixa em relação ao resto da europa).
por isso é que os modelos falham, por isso é que a festa é sempre retirada.
quanto ao mes de janeiro eu penso que sérá um limbo meteorologico.....mas logo se verá.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Dez 2008 às 12:56)

Aurélio disse:


> Agora apenas falta dizer que o Aurélio é que é o culpado porque é pessimista ....
> 
> A verdade é que a atmosfera este ano tem seguido determinados padrões e em relação a isso tenho muito caladinho para ver o que ia acontecer.
> Tenho estado a comparar as previsões fantásticas dos modelos dos ultimos dias que agora comprovou-se que mais uma vez foram apenas para nós sonharmos (em relação á precipitação - a ver se os amantes do frio não ficam irritados desta vez) e tenho relacionados estas previsões com as previsões sazonais e aquilo que eu estava á espera confirmou-se plenamente depois dos restos da depressão que tem estado no mar na zona dos açores atingir Portugal neste final do ano o mês de janeiro vai entrar para variar seco.
> ...



Por acaso tens uma certa razão  se formos a ver tem sido sempre AA, menos um pouco que o ano passado, mas a tendência é a mesma AA e mais AA, vamos ver o que os próximos tempos nos trazem  provavelmente algum frio e chuva mas em quantidades muito restritas


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2008 às 15:07)

para aqueles que continuam a achar que vamos ter um inverno igual a tantos outros:



Wrap up - Met Office warns of Siberian blast and freezing weather
Time to put on your woolies: a sheep near Muir of Ord, Inverness, yesterday

Paul Simons
It’s time to get out the thermal underwear and thickest pullovers – Britain is set for shockingly cold weather for at least the next couple of weeks.

After a glorious Christmas, with not a hint of a snowflake, temperatures have been slipping steadily downwards, with minus 11C (12F) recorded in Aviemore, in the Highlands, on Saturday night.

The plunge into a Siberian blast of cold will worsen in the coming week as raw easterlies freeze the country. “This coming week, maximum daytime temperatures will be between 2C (36F) and 4C (39F) but temperatures at night could be well below zero for many places,” said Stephen Holman, forecaster at the Met Office.

The freezing conditions are being swept down from a strong high-pressure system anchored close to Scandinavia. Like a boulder firmly stuck in a river, this anticyclone is refusing to budge and sending our usual wet and windy winter weather on a wide detour, a system known as a blocking weather pattern.

Fears for young seaman missing after dance
Although it will feel bitterly cold, conditions will also largely be dry, at least for the next few days, and no significant snowfall is expected, although northern and eastern regions could experience some snow.

Exactly how cold it will become largely depends on where the high pressure sits and how much cloud it drags off the North Sea. And cloudy skies are needed, because they act like a duvet cover, helping to prevent some of the heat loss from the ground. If the nights turn clear and winds are light, though, temperatures could plummet as low as minus 10C (14F) even in the South of England in the next fortnight.

In winter, low pressure tends to dominate over Iceland and high pressure to the south, over the Azores. These two pressure systems dance in tune with each other and drive our winter weather, in what is known as the North Atlantic Oscillation (NAO). When the Icelandic low and Azores high are strong, they steer wet and mild weather over the UK; but when they slacken off in a negative phase, that turns the UK bitterly cold. At present the NAO is turning negative, sending a powerful signal that the weather is set to continue cold.

How bad could this winter sink? The weather maps are a chilling reminder of some our most savage winters, such as the notorious 1962-63 winter, the coldest for 180 years. This was when the sea froze around the coast of southeast England and crops were dug out of frozen ground with pneumatic drills and blizzards paralysed the nation.


----------



## miguel (30 Dez 2008 às 15:30)

Tal como já disse a alguns dias a Europa Vai gelar nos primeiros dias de Janeiro disso tenho já poucas ou nenhumas duvidas!!Agora muitas duvidas tenho e temos ainda em relação a se esse frio vai nos atingir ou não! para isso tem de estar reunidos vários factores para que tenhamos sorte e esses factores não estão a querer aparecer nestas ultimas runs's principalmente do GFS que anda a nora


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2008 às 16:21)

é facil perceber na imagem k tambem a penisula iberica vai ter temperaturas abaixo da media portanto s nao for a proxima semana vai ser mais tarde


----------



## bigfire (30 Dez 2008 às 16:48)

acho que já não tou a acompanhar a situação, tive a pesquisar e preve-se uma descida das temperaturas mas sem chuva, acho que não vamos ter supresas tão cedo, sera que ainda a alguma probabilidade de queda de neve, para a segunda semana de janeiro????


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2008 às 16:48)

cova beira disse:


> é facil perceber na imagem k tambem a penisula iberica vai ter temperaturas abaixo da media portanto s nao for a proxima semana vai ser mais tarde



Isso assim é muito escasso.
Naquela mapa que apresentaste, a Noruega está mesmo ali no limite este, e a anomalia das temperaturas previstas é positiva. Porque não há-de ser, bem mais a sudoeste no nosso Portugal, a anomalia também positiva?

Apesar da Europa não ser um continente tão grande quanto isso, tem bastantes divergências ao nível da temperatura. Ainda em Novembro, enquanto aqui no Ocidente víamos a neve cair tão cedo, a região leste, já preparada para o frio normal, estava com temperaturas superiores a 20ºC.

Previsão das temperaturas para os próximos dias, segundo a run das 0h:







Pelo menos até dia 6 de Janeiro, o frio anda bem longe de nós.
Mais do que isso, são previsões sem grande consistência, cuja variabilidade é brutal de run para run.


----------



## cova beira (30 Dez 2008 às 16:55)

AnDré disse:


> Isso assim é muito escasso.
> Naquela mapa que apresentaste, a Noruega está mesmo ali no limite este, e a anomalia das temperaturas previstas é positiva. Porque não há-de ser, bem mais a sudoeste no nosso Portugal, a anomalia também positiva?
> 
> Apesar da Europa não ser um continente tão grande quanto isso, tem bastantes divergências ao nível da temperatura. Ainda em Novembro, enquanto aqui no Ocidente víamos a neve cair tão cedo, a região leste, já preparada para o frio normal, estava com temperaturas superiores a 20ºC.
> ...










se reparares na maneira como as linhas de temperatura estao traçadas é facil de perceber que a PI tambem vai ter temperaturas abaixo da média 




em relaçao ás runs absurdas que mudam hora a hora eu penso que é por causa de as peças estarem todas fora do sítio e logicamente talvez os modelos estarem pouco preparados para tal evento


----------

